# Tribute to Latestarter



## Devonviolet

It is with great sadness that I announce the passing of our beloved Latestarter.  He passed away on Saturday Feb. 23, 2019, at approximately 9:00 PM.

Joe admitted himself to the hospital, on Saturday February 16th and was admitted to the ICU.  He called me on Sunday afternoon, and asked DH and I to go feed his goats.  He knew he was going to be in the hospital for a while, and asked us to give them enough food, that we could go every other day, since it is a bit of a drive to his house. He was planning to be home by Friday.

At the time he called they put him on a breathing mask, and he couldn’t talk. So we proceeded to text. He INSISTED that nothing be posted on BYH, and that when he was able, he would post on his journal and explain everything that had happened.  So, I gave him my word, that I would not say anything on BYH. When people started commenting, on his journal, wondering how Joe was, I asked if I could at least say something. So he allowed me to post the bare minimum, saying he would fill in the details when he was able.

As many of you know, Joe has been sick for a while now.  I believe the worst of it started last December, when he came down with the flu, which left him with a bad cough.  Although he has had pain in his hands and feet for a while, which made it increasingly difficult to do anything on the farm.  I believe about two months ago he was in the hospital for kidney issues.

This time, when he went to the hospital, I believe it was for pneumonia, for which they used a Bi-PAP Oxygen mask and antibiotics.  The initial diagnosis was for a rare autoimmune disease, which causes extreme pain in wrists and ankles, as well as fluid on the lungs and heart and kidney failure. As the first week went by, he seemed to get better, and they moved him from ICU to a step-down unit and then to a regular floor bed.

Last Monday, I talked to him, on the phone and he sounded fine. But by Monday night he was back in ICU using a ventilator, to help him breathe. I didn’t hear from him for a couple days, in spite multiple phone messages and texts, so I called the nursing station and learned that he was in critical condition and that his family had been called.

By yesterday, multiple medical treatments had been attempted, but it was becoming clear that he was going down hill.

This afternoon, the doctors told his family that he didn’t have more than 72 hours left.  I was making plans to drive to Shreveport tomorrow, to see Joe one more time.

Then tonight, his son texted me that he had passed sometime after 9:00 PM.  My heart is broken.  I had come to love him like a brother, and I am really going to miss him!!!

I remember the day he joined Backyard Herds!  He was our 10,000th member and I was the first one to welcome him. Little did I know how much I would come to love him. He was a kind, intelligent, stubborn, gentle soul.

I am so grateful, that he was able to accomplish his dream and have his goats.  He truly loved those goats!!!

Rather than put this on his journal, I decided to give him his own special tribute. Please post your thoughts and memories of this very special man.  His passing will definitely leave a big hole here on Backyard Herds!

Here are some photos I have of him.  The first two are one of the first times we saw his place here in Texas. He was loving on his big lumux (Pyr/Anatolian LGD), Mel. What a sweet boy Mel is.









This third one is the day he came to our place to help build gates. This one was for  one of the shelters for our new 16X16 chicken run, with a dividing wall and gate, for two 8x16 runs. We had a great time that day. On another visit, Joe helped us butcher chickens.  The man was a work horse!!!


----------



## babsbag

Oh no. I never met him but I miss him. I am not on here as much as I used to be but I was wondering why I hadn't seen any posts from him regarding my barn. He will be missed, and I am so sad. BYH won't be the same.

Who is taking care of his goats and Mel?


----------



## Devonviolet

Joe’s son is staying at his house for now, and he will be feeding the animals.  

Up until Friday, DH and I have been taking care of the animals. We are going to the house, (Sunday) to meet with his son, and will learn more about what his plans are, for the animals.


----------



## Sheepshape

I wondered why I hadn't seen his posts....always the first to comment with charm, wit and knowledge. 

I'm from across the pond, but felt like he was a special colleague,a neighbour, a friend.

RIP Joe......your unique and kindly character will be sorely missed by us all.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I treasured Joe's friendship, that grew over a short period of time....and spending time with him at our place in Mississippi and the ride in the car to Mike's.....we kept in touch and talked on the phone from time to time....he was very helpful with advice thru the situation we were in and even offered us a room at his place, if it were needed.....he will be sorely missed and the Friend "list" just got smaller.....but, it is a large hole to replace.....RIP my friend......


----------



## promiseacres

RIP Joe I never met you. But you will be sincerely missed.


----------



## Baymule

Joe was in the category of one of a kind. Kind, generous, and interested in everyone. He came to see us also and we visited him. He sure could grill a mean steak! He was proud of his farm and loved showing us around. He loved living his dream. 

It has been difficult for @Devonviolet to respect his wishes. Joe was an intensely private person and wanted to catch everyone up when he got home. If anyone reading this ever had a friend as true, loyal and loving as DV and her equally loyal husband, count yourself Blessed by the Lord. She has been so torn between doing what Joe wanted and her love for everyone here.

Joe called me Monday, ready to go home and grateful to DV and her husband for going above and beyond what friendship normally is. He sounded cheerful. 

Joe regaled is with his adventures. If it wasn’t wrecking his truck, it was finding out that mowing in shorts was a very bad idea because of all the finely chopped poison Virginia Creeper that got thrown at him. 

Joe loved life, he loved Mel, Elf, all his goats, but most of all, he loved all of you.


----------



## Rammy

I only met Joe for a couple hours at @Mike CHS for the get together. Talked to him on the phone a couple times. He texted me too and told me he was in the hospital amd not to say anything. I have been so worried. 
Im going to miss him terribly. Even though it was only for a few hours in person, I counted him as a friend. I loved the banter and the teasing about us getting married, BFGF talk. He knew it was in fun and we both got a good laugh over it. 
I was looking forward to coming to Tx if there was a get together again. I cant believe this. I knew something was wrong when he wasnt posting yet.  Never expected this. RIP Joe.


----------



## Bruce

I too am having great difficulty with this. Too far away to meet Joe in person but we had a forum and PM relationship that goes back to when he joined BYC (about 6 months before joining here) back when he was still in Colorado looking to move elsewhere. I think he was fortunate to have @Baymule  and @Devonviolet encouraging him to land in East Texas, it resulted in a physical proximity that allowed him to have very good friends with good old fashioned community values, that help each other as needed. I think he met, in person, more BYH friends than any other member.

RIP my friend.


----------



## Mike CHS

I only met Joe in person once but with the interaction on this forum, we became more than friends over the last several years.  I don't have the words to do him justice in what he gave not only to me but to everyone he touched.  I had no idea until this morning what the loss of a friend that you didn't physically 'know' could be this great.  

Rest now Joe knowing you touched a ton of lives.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Was saddened to read this post regarding Joe.  Thank you @Devonviolet for letting us know.

RIP Joe, you will be greatly missed.  Our condolences to his family.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

To his close BYH friends who kept his secret, thank you for honoring his wishes. ..I am sure that was extreamly hard but very selfless of you.
It will be hard to imagine BYH without Joe,... Mr. Latestarter was a wonderful person on this site ...and was my first contact person when I arrived in goat crisis, the first to sound the alarm, the first to comfort.....
Be in Gods arms Joe and play pain free with your friends and animals that have been waiting for you, 
you have been a friend to many here, always shared your humor and opinions....
Your herd is full of sorrow as we morn our  beloved Latestarter.....run free, run wild and God speed my friend and know you are loved


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorrowful, painful shock.  I am crying over the sad, sad loss of a friend I never met in person, yet felt a comfortable closeness to.  None of us expected this, although we knew something was very wrong as Joe NEVER missed "talking" with us.  Such a loss to all.  My condolences to his family.  All of us will miss his kind, friendly and funny communications.   Today's report just seems unimaginable.

Go with God, Joe.   Keep your usual watch over your BYH friends.    Now you are pain free - run with the herd.   We all love you and you will be missed by so many.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Everyone has been so eloquent in their tributes to Joe.  I can't say it any better than it's already been said. 

Rest in peace Joe.


----------



## greybeard

I hate to hear this.
Talked to him early last week or late the week before (Feb 16th or 17th) and he sounded pretty good and was upbeat about being released from the hospital...said he expected to be released the following day or following Monday and he would let me know so I could come up and spend a few days till he got back on his feet but not to come until he let me know...as he put it "you never know what the Drs are going to do"..
I made plans, packed some clothes and waited, but did not hear from him again.

He was here last February, (2018)  and he and I talked a little about our health problems. I could tell he had trouble walking and some respiratory problems then.
He will be missed.


----------



## Baymule

August 2016, when Joe came to look at his farm that he ultimately bought. Friends from the start.


----------



## Ferguson K

I’m so sorry to hear this. Please keep us informed on what the plans are. 

Let me know if his family needs help moving animals I’ll bring my trailer.


----------



## Sumi

I have no words... I spoke with Joe a number of times and really liked him. I'm saddened to hear the news today. Thank you @Devonviolet for letting us know. To all of you who lost a dear friend and to his family


----------



## OneFineAcre

I am very sorry to hear of Joe's passing .
My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## farmerjan

I cannot express any thoughts that have not been said here already.  I always enjoyed his posts, and he was more a diplomat than most could ever be.  My heart aches for those of you that knew him in person, and had time to spend with him and be in his life. 
  I hurt for his family, as I know that they meant more than words to him.  
This is something I just never expected as I am sure most didn't.

May you rest in peace and enjoy the "farm life" in the everafter.


----------



## rachels.haven

He was always so nice. Feels like he's gone too soon.
Happy trails, Latestarter. We'll miss you.
Condolences to his family and close friends.


----------



## 21hens-incharge

Although I have not logged on here in quite a long while I did so today to say goodbye to a really great guy.

I knew Joe from BYC. Always kind and supportive, always solid good advice and always kind in how he dealt with people.

I will miss you Joe.


----------



## goatgurl

I don't remember meeting any one more stubborn and wouldn't listen than joe who i loved to rag about being a damn yankee.  but I've also never met anyone kinder, more caring or generous as joe.  I am proud to have called him my friend.  he was always here ready to help, encourage, or console anyone.   now I can't tease him about flying pigs.  rest in peace joe, you are free from pain now.  you will be missed so badly.


----------



## Alaskan

I am pretty torn up over this...

I knew he was having health issues... but health issues is still a far cry from death.

Such a horrid shock.


----------



## Bunnylady

I am shocked and saddened by this news. 

My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## Baymule

We are all deeply saddened by Joe's passing. On TEG, a popular and well loved member suddenly died, if it wasn't for his having a business Facebook page, We would not have known what happened to him. We were devastated by his loss and wanted a emoji to remember him by.  We selected one to remember not only him, but other members also that have passed away.

I thought it would be nice to show it to y'all and see if anyone would like to use this emoji in remembrance of Joe. He ALWAYS greeted new people, welcomed them, and asked them to please put their general location in their avatar. Perhaps we could use the emoji when we welcome new people to the forum. 

@Sumi @Nifty I tried to copy and paste the same emoji here, but I can't make it work. Could you please post it so others can see it?

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

It would be nice to have that, great idea !


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I thought it would be nice to show it to y'all and see if anyone would like to use this emoji in remembrance of Joe. He ALWAYS greeted new people, welcomed them, and asked them to please put their general location in their avatar. Perhaps we could use the emoji when we welcome new people to the forum.


What is the name of the emoji?


----------



## Baymule

:rainbowflower


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Such a horrible, tragic loss. It just doesn't feel real.

My heart goes out to his friends and family. 

I love the idea of a special emoji. 



Baymule said:


> I thought it would be nice to show it to y'all and see if anyone would like to use this emoji in remembrance of Joe.


Got it


----------



## Kiki

I am so sorry for everyone's loss.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Carla D

I can’t even begin to express how highly I thought of Mr. @Latestarter . He was so full of wisdom, knew something useful about nearly any and every subject. He never minced words, he was bluntly and brutally honest with the words, thought, opinions, observations, and advice. He once told me he lacked tact at times. There are some people in this world who don’t need tact because their words are so pure, honest, and meant in good intent. Joe aka Latestarter was one such person. One of my first threads I started his words rubbed me the wrong way and I had no bones about expressing that as well. I felt so very badly about taking his words the wrong way that I publicly apologized to him. There was never any issues between us after that. He continued to share his vast knowledge, kindness, and generosity of wisdom and friendship toward me. He was one person that I looked for with their wisdom and kindness. He makes the top 10 list of astonishing people who touched my life. I am so greatly saddened by the news of passing. He could have lived a hundred more years and not even come close to running out of knowledge to share and generosity to extend. I will grately miss him. His absence is going to leave a huge hole in this universe. May his passing fill an empty void in the after world. Mr. Latestarter, may you feel no pain or illness and your heart feel much joy by joining the loved ones you had lost and have been missing. I just want to tell you one more time how much of an impact you have made on my life despite only knowing you online only for just a few short months. You were a very big and bright star that shined on many. You will be greatly missed by many people. Rest In Peace. Relax your feet and body. Your work here is done and done beautifully.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

This has left me in tears... it won't be the same without him.

My condolences to his family and friends


----------



## MiniSilkys

I know that there is not much consolation in the loss of a friend. But to those that knew him, you just have to be glad for this forum because without it you may have never had the chance to meet the person that became such a good friend. You may not have had to suffer such a loss but you are better in the end for knowing such a friend because you have those memories and your world is brighter because of knowing him. My heart goes out to you all. I always hate hearing about anyone passing away but it is always worse when someone leaves behind animals that they care dearly for. I wonder what will happen to them now. My animals are mine not my family's, they do not care for them in the same way as I do.


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper

@Baymule I love the idea of using this emoji [
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





] for @Latestarter (Joe for some).


----------



## Devonviolet

In answer to your question, @MiniSilkys, I spent some time with Joe’s family, today, and they will not be able to keep the goats or Mel. The son may take little Elf.

Tomorrow, I will start working on a plan for selling the goats. I don’t have a clue on how to go about that, except that I am told there are some goat groups that may be able to help with that.  I will also try posting the herd on our East Texas Craigs List. Of course, BYH members are welcome to make an offer. 

Regarding Mel: The two options provided for, when Joe bought Mel, will not work now, so the family will be considering offers from BYH members. However I’m sure there will be a strict screening process for that to happen. If anyone is interested, they can PM me, and I will help you connect with family members.


----------



## Alibo

Such a terrible loss to the BYH family, my condolences to all his family and my sincere wishes that his beloved animals end up with someone who loves them as much as he did. I often wonder what would happen to my own if a tragedy happened to me, puts things in perspective, everyone should have a plan for the four legged family. Hard to think about but it is comforting to know he has a few close BYHerders looking out for their future now. Thank you for looking out and letting us know


----------



## Devonviolet

I just went back to find where I welcomed Joe to BYH, and here it is!

Dec. 31, 2014
Devonviolet CONGRATULATIONS!!! You are our 10,000 member!!!
Welcome to Backyard Herds!

Latestarter Wow, really? I'm the 10,000 member? Well, I'll be on my way to pick up some lottery tickets! ;-)


----------



## Carla D

Amelie the Bee Keeper said:


> @Baymule I love the idea of using this emoji [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ] for @Latestarter (Joe for some).


I do too.


----------



## canesisters

So very, very sad.


----------



## misfitmorgan

I'm so shocked by this thread. I had no idea LS had such health problems. Gosh he will be missed, I don't know about anyone else but for me LS was pretty much BYH. Not that everyone else doesn't matter but you knew if you posted on a thread or journal or anything 9 out of 10 times LS was already there or would be shortly with a comment, encouragement, advice, a welcome, or tagging people who could help. I wondered so much why I had not seen posts from him. Truely happy he got to have his farm after all the years he spent waiting and truly sad I will never be able to meet him in person. I looked so forward to it from reading all the stories from everyone else's meeting him. I will miss that man very much, another amazing person gone but never forgotten.



Devonviolet said:


> Regarding Mel: The two options provided for, when Joe bought Mel, will not work now, so the family will be considering offers from BYH members. However I’m sure there will be a strict screening process for that to happen. If anyone is interested, they can PM me, and I will help you connect with family members.



If i had more fenced areas and the weather shock/staying with the livestock wouldn't be ridiculous I would use all my pennies to get Mel. As is I just don't think it's in the cards for me and Mel as much as I wish that wasn't true.


----------



## Bruce

misfitmorgan said:


> you knew if you posted on a thread or journal or anything 9 out of 10 times LS was already there or would be shortly with a comment, encouragement, advice, a welcome, or tagging people who could help.


So very true, I don't know how many times I'd be reading the new posts in a thread here or on BYC and tag one for quoting only to see on the next page that Joe had already said the same thing I was going to say, usually better than I would have. I think I may have jokingly told him on more than one occasion to get out of my head.

I SO wish I could take Mel, I really do. But as some of you know I had a 15 month old GP for a short time and had to return him because him doing his job at night (ie barking at predators) disturbed my wife's sleep and she couldn't get past it.


----------



## Baymule

Mel is such a good boy. One time Joe had us, me, DH, DV and her DH, over for dinner. He had the steaks on the counter, ready to go. We got there first, Joe showed us around, leaving Mel in the house. DV and her husband arrived, going in the house to find the steaks within easy reach of Mel. They were untouched. You have to understand, Mel can rest his head on the counter top, those steaks were an easy snatch, but he didn’t take one.

Mel is such a love bug. Please, someone give him a good home.


----------



## Finnie

Rest in peace, Latestarter. BYH won't be the same without you. 

My condolences to his family.


----------



## RollingAcres

I am so shocked and saddened to hear of Joe's passing. 

Rest in peace Latestarter. You will truly be missed. 
My condolences to his family as well. 

@Devonviolet thank you for posting this and letting us know. I can't imagine how hard it was for you to not say anything prior to this.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

I am in shock!  I was off BYH for two days and logged in to get caught up and then only to learn that Mr. Latestarter had left us.  I always enjoyed reading his posts.  It was so much fun teasing him and Miss @Rammy about being boy friend / girl friend.

I think this song by Vince Gill is appropriate:





Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I am posting for SBC as she is sick and hasn't been online much.

Regarding Mel-
SBC Has a contract on all her dogs, so she has one on Mel. Joe agreed to and signed this contract. 
In the event of Joe's passing it was agreed that Mel could go to one of Joe's children or he would come back to SBC.
I know SBC mentioned this to DV but perhaps she was not clear enough and I know DV had a lot on her plate.

We will be making calls and sending out messages. If a BYH member is interested in Mel SBC needs to be part of the screening process. 
We will not let this dog end up in a shelter or euthanized. 

We lost several fields to the hurricanes and I know our other males would fight with Mel, but we are working on temporary accommodations for Mel.


----------



## Bruce

Thanks GW, I was wondering about that. I know SBC is VERY careful and protective of her dogs. I so wish I could take Mel .

Tell SBC I'm thinking about her and hope she recovers soon.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thank you for clarifying that, @goatwhisperer.  I was aware of the contract, and have discussed it with Joe’s children. They also are adamant that Mel go to a good forever home. I apologize if I stepped out of bounds on this.

When I posted here, it was with the intention of running any potential new owner, by SBC. She would have the final decision, as to where Mel ends up. She alone would have the final say, if Mel went to a new home or went back to her (SBC).  I’m thinking it would be necessary for SBC to have a new contract with the new owner.  I am not wanting to be responsible, in any way, shape or form for where Mel ends up. I was just attempting to open up options.  I will make sure that Joe’s son works through SBC before any final plans are made, regarding Mel’s new ownership/home.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It’s all good 

You have been going above and beyond!


----------



## greybeard

I do hope someone within the BYH/BYC group can obtain the livestock and  Mel as well.


----------



## Devonviolet

Goat Whisperer said:


> It’s all good
> 
> You have been going above and beyond!


Thank you GW.  I have spoken with SBC and we are working together to find a good home for Mel. We have at least two good options, at this time.  If anyone is interested, please PM me. I will forward your request to SBC, for consideration.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> I do hope someone within the BYH/BYC group can obtain the livestock and  Mel as well.


I do hope so too.


----------



## Devonviolet

I’m going to be working on a way, to get these LaMancha dairy goats sold as soon as possible. My preference would be for them to be sold as a herd. To keep the transition as smooth as possible. However, if someone here, on BYH would like one goat, in particular (i.e. the LaMancha buck - RJ), we might be able to work something out, as long as transportation (preferrably pick up by buyer), is part of the equation. Please remember that both RJ and the foundation does come from excellent milking lines. Well, actually, the kids by default, as they all come from parents with good milk lines. 

If you are interested, please PM me, rather than disscussing details here.


----------



## luvmypets

When I logged on the other morning and checked the new threads all I could think was “is this a joke”. Latestarter, someone I always looked up to, someone who was kind and knowledgeable, who greeted every new member to our little family. Who was always interested in what others were talking about. It feels surreal, but I must accept this has happened. I know he will always be with us and Im glad I got to know him for as long as I did. I pray Mel finds a good home.


----------



## Devonviolet

Good news!!!  We have found a home for Mel!!!  

Right now we would like to keep the details on the down low. But, once he is settled in his new home, we will happily announce his new owner, who wants to start a new thread detailing Mel’s whole journey and post LOTS of photos of Mel in his new home!


----------



## Mike CHS

That is awesome news!!!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's great to hear!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's the most fantastic, awesome news since this tragedy started.  It's also a profound relief!  If there is any glimmer of happiness in this sadness, it's that LS's great love will have a new forever home.


----------



## mysunwolf

Just saw this, he will be seriously missed  A voice you could always count on to lift you up and deliver very good info! While remaining humble and kind. We never met in person but he is someone I'll always look up to.


----------



## babsbag

So happy to hear that Mel has found a forever home.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad there was a good, quick decision made on Mel's part and sure hope the goats can be relocated to caring owner as well.....


----------



## MiniSilkys

Darn, too late. I would have loved to have had a dog as great as Mel. I have an English Shepherd but he is not trained. I am glad that Mel has a new home.


----------



## Mini Horses

As everyone, I'm sure, This loss of one of our family has taken a real emotional toll on me.   Not only will we miss his posts and personal attention but, we feel the desire to "help" with all that needs to be done for his beloved animals.  It is a huge tribute to the effect LS had on all of us.  I hope his family will be able to share in our heart felt loss of their father, our friend.

It was a waiting time when he was not able to post and now, forever.  Just darned hard to accept.  

I am thrilled that Mel, Joe's team mate and love, is finding another forever home.  He is a great dog!  Broken hearted as we are, also.

Life isn't always fair.  

Let us all take this opportunity to think thru our OWN situations and know that some guidelines/plans have been thought thru and put into place.  We never know when that Mac Truck will hit you!!  Let's do it in honor of LS...he'd agree.  Even if just a guide as to where to go, who to call, for these animals we love.   Joe had done much, just not expecting NOW.

Devonviolet,  I know you are helping with his son and willingly.  But I thank you for that!  Joe was here as a "loner", with a LOT of friends.  Still, private - and you have been a real support to your "in person" friend.   So many of us feel we want to help, just not in the cards.  We all just hope for a smooth transition.


----------



## Baymule

I agree 100% with @Mini Horses. Let me add to be sure and leave WRITTEN instructions how to log in with your name and password, to let everyone know what the heck happened to you.


----------



## Mike CHS

Teresa and I have explicit instructions about disposition of our animals in the case that something happened to one or both of us.  I imagine that Joe had those same kind of instructions that makes it easier on our families.


----------



## goatgurl

does any one else log on and expect to see what latestarter has posted or what he's doing?  this is really hard, and I know i'm not the only one.  
@Mini Horses and @Baymule are right, this sure has you thinking about to prepare for yourself and others.


----------



## Bruce

I am *SO* happy Mel has a new home already. I trust there will be pictures posted here even if the new partner(s) is(are) not currently BYH members.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> new partner(s) is(are) not currently BYH members.



If they are NOT, they will need to be.  We can't lose the whole family!!    No, Mel can't go without updates!!!  Hope they know that Mel will be "waiting" for Joe to come home and Joe will visit him, in spirit.   There will need to be some understanding.

@goatgurl,  Yep, lot of us -- it is hard.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Glad there was a good, quick decision made on Mel's part and sure hope the goats can be relocated to caring owner as well.....


I thought you might be a good candidate to care for Mel.


----------



## CntryBoy777

greybeard said:


> I thought you might be a good candidate to care for Mel.


I wouldn't mind having him at all, but I'd have to fence the perimeter and hotwire it.....tho, Joyce really doesn't want a bigver dog than Gabbie.....she can bare handle her when she gets excited.....Joyce only weighs 120lbs....on a 5'9" frame. Me, I'd love to have him, but so glad they have a spot for him.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I can’t even put my emotions into words right now. I was reading @CntryBoy777 updates to see how the house buying was going and couldn’t even post my congratulations when I saw something about Joe passing. I felt that catch in my throat. I then hurried to finish that thread in case I missed details and then hurried to Joe’s thread to see @Devonviolet’s post. I’m so glad she was able to tell us. Living in wonder wouldn’t have been enjoyable. Closure is “nice” to have. My condolences to the family. When I knew it was reality, my first question was about Mel. I’m glad to know that he’s going to be cared for with SBC’s approval. The thought that crossed my mind was @FRED DESANTIS maybe being a good place for him. Can’t wait to hear about Mel’s future adventures. Could someone tag me in the post when it’s made public? Sure hope Elf gets to go with the son and that the goats get settled. If I recall correctly, his kidding season wasn’t done so there could be more coming. Just a thought. I’ll write more later when my mind isn’t going a million miles a minute. You’ll be missed Joe.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> If they are NOT, they will need to be.  We can't lose the whole family!!    No, Mel can't go without updates!!!  Hope they know that Mel will be "waiting" for Joe to come home and Joe will visit him, in spirit.   There will need to be some understanding.
> 
> @goatgurl,  Yep, lot of us -- it is hard.


Yes, it is hard for so many of us. I still can’t believe that a week ago,    He was feeling fine, and more concerned about how I felt after my surgery, than how he was doing.  He thought he was going home soon. And a few hours later he was back in the ICU. Even though I know some of the details, I still find it hard to believe he is gone.


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

Hello everyone, this is Joe's daughter Brandy. I cannot tell you what your kind words about my dad have meant to me. I haven't been able to read them all because I start a crying jag, but I will get there. He's always been my hero, an amazing man, who gave all his heart to me, my brother and sister. Losing him so quickly has been devastating. Your words are wonderful.

Mel and Elf was my brother (also named Joe) and I first concern. Unfortunately my living situation I couldn't take either of them though I would have smuggled them home with love. My brother was set to take them both until Devonviolet said she found someone who was willing to take Mel and give him a forever home with love like he had here. We knew he would be better with someone who could let Mel be Mel so that is where he is going. I going to miss that big goof so much though. Elf is going home with my brother. He'll have two other dogs and four kids to play with. He will be happy and loved!

Devonviolet is helping us with the goats as well. There are 5 that are pregnant and look ready to kid soon. I was actually set to visit my dad in 2 weeks to be out here when the kidding started. My brother and I are doing our best to do what is best for the animals and what we think our dad would want.

I know my dad was private, but if you have any questions I will be happy to answer with  some discretion. Thank you again for the kind comments and the friendship you have my dad. I'm hoping it can help me through this time.


----------



## Alaskan

LatestartersDaughter said:


> Hello everyone, this is Joe's daughter Brandy. I cannot tell you what your kind words about my dad have meant to me. I haven't been able to read them all because I start a crying jag, but I will get there. He's always been my hero, an amazing man, who gave all his heart to me, my brother and sister. Losing him so quickly has been devastating. Your words are wonderful.
> 
> Mel and Elf was my brother (also named Joe) and I first concern. Unfortunately my living situation I couldn't take either of them though I would have smuggled them home with love. My brother was set to take them both until Devonviolet said she found someone who was willing to take Mel and give him a forever home with love like he had here. We knew he would be better with someone who could let Mel be Mel so that is where he is going. I going to miss that big goof so much though. Elf is going home with my brother. He'll have two other dogs and four kids to play with. He will be happy and loved!
> 
> Devonviolet is helping us with the goats as well. There are 5 that are pregnant and look ready to kid soon. I was actually set to visit my dad in 2 weeks to be out here when the kidding started. My brother and I are doing our best to do what is best for the animals and what we think our dad would want.
> 
> I know my dad was private, but if you have any questions I will be happy to answer with  some discretion. Thank you again for the kind comments and the friendship you have my dad. I'm hoping it can help me through this time.


I have been worrying about you too...

So it is good to hear from you.

I lost my dad this past summer... and though I am "all grown" it sure was a tough blow.

Know that time will heal, and make it a bit easier,  and the memories more happy than sad ....  but it is a long and bumpy road ...  give yourself love and time to grieve and heal, then grieve again.


----------



## MiniSilkys

LatestartersDaughter said:


> Hello everyone, this is Joe's daughter Brandy. I cannot tell you what your kind words about my dad have meant to me. I haven't been able to read them all because I start a crying jag, but I will get there. He's always been my hero, an amazing man, who gave all his heart to me, my brother and sister. Losing him so quickly has been devastating. Your words are wonderful.
> 
> Mel and Elf was my brother (also named Joe) and I first concern. Unfortunately my living situation I couldn't take either of them though I would have smuggled them home with love. My brother was set to take them both until Devonviolet said she found someone who was willing to take Mel and give him a forever home with love like he had here. We knew he would be better with someone who could let Mel be Mel so that is where he is going. I going to miss that big goof so much though. Elf is going home with my brother. He'll have two other dogs and four kids to play with. He will be happy and loved!
> 
> Devonviolet is helping us with the goats as well. There are 5 that are pregnant and look ready to kid soon. I was actually set to visit my dad in 2 weeks to be out here when the kidding started. My brother and I are doing our best to do what is best for the animals and what we think our dad would want.
> 
> I know my dad was private, but if you have any questions I will be happy to answer with  some discretion. Thank you again for the kind comments and the friendship you have my dad. I'm hoping it can help me through this time.


Hi Brandy, I did not know your father in person and have not been on this site for very long. I am deeply sorry for your loss. I am glad that you are trying to find good homes for his pets as I know they meant a great deal to him. I am also glad you came on to this site to see all the friends that he made that had the same ambitions and hobbies that he had. He may not have meet them all in person but people can still be dear friends anyway. Life can throw us a lot of blows but you can be happy that he got to full-fill his dreams in his final days and do the things that he wanted to do. Good luck to you and again I am terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nifty

Oh no!!! This is so very heart-breaking!!!! 

@Devonviolet thank you SO MUCH for posting this for all of us! 

Joe was such a wonderful member of our community. We were all so lucky to have him here and I'm pleased that at least a part of him, his words, and personality will live forever in our hearts and here on BYH!



Baymule said:


> We are all deeply saddened by Joe's passing. On TEG, a popular and well loved member suddenly died, if it wasn't for his having a business Facebook page, We would not have known what happened to him. We were devastated by his loss and wanted a emoji to remember him by.  We selected one to remember not only him, but other members also that have passed away.
> 
> I thought it would be nice to show it to y'all and see if anyone would like to use this emoji in remembrance of Joe. He ALWAYS greeted new people, welcomed them, and asked them to please put their general location in their avatar. Perhaps we could use the emoji when we welcome new people to the forum.
> 
> @Sumi @Nifty I tried to copy and paste the same emoji here, but I can't make it work. Could you please post it so others can see it?
> 
> Thoughts anyone?



Yes, I'm very open to this! It would be good to use this sad situation as a way to celebrate Joe and any others we have and will lose! I'll work with @Sumi to make arrangements!


----------



## Devonviolet

LatestartersDaughter said:


> Hello everyone, this is Joe's daughter Brandy. I cannot tell you what your kind words about my dad have meant to me. I haven't been able to read them all because I start a crying jag, but I will get there. He's always been my hero, an amazing man, who gave all his heart to me, my brother and sister. Losing him so quickly has been devastating. Your words are wonderful.


Well, welcome  @LatestartersDaughter!  

It is so nice to see you here, reading all the kind words about your father.  As you know he was greatly loved, here on BYH.  If you haven’t already found it, he had a journal chronicalling his journey here. If you click on the following link, it will take you to page one of his journal.  I will warn you, though. It will take you a while to read through it.  As you know, private as he was, he did use a LOT of words to express himself.     

Latestarter's ramblings/musings/gripes and grumbles.

Much love to you, sweet Brandy!


----------



## Devonviolet

Nifty said:


> @Devonviolet thank you SO MUCH for posting this for all of us!
> 
> Joe was such a wonderful member of our community. We were all so lucky to have him here and I'm pleased that at least a part of him, his words, and personality will live forever in our hearts and here on BYH!


You are so welcome, Nifty!  It has been a pleasure to read all these words of love for Joe.  He truely DID epitimize what this community is all about!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@LatestartersDaughter 

 I'm so sorry for your and your family's loss. Thank you for hopping on here, and I hope you'll stop by when you can and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@LatestartersDaughter your screen name is so fitting. You’ll have to take part here. You may not have a farm but you’ll always be welcome. I think that BYH will be a wonderful place for you to come when you miss him. You’ll find that he mentioned you a few times and that we knew some of your story. I’d wondered how you were handling losing him. I know he was your rock. Prayers during this time of grief! Please know that we are here for you.


----------



## Ferguson K

@LatestartersDaughter 

He was very respected and loved. He clearly loved his new life, his animals, and Mel. 

I’m glad Mel is going somewhere he will do what he loves. 

I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RollingAcres

@LatestartersDaughter , I'm sorry for your loss. 
It is nice that you joined and logged on here, thank you for that. I hope you will stay awhile or log back on once in a while to let us know how you and your brother are doing, and of course give us some updates on little Elf. 

I am so happy that Mel has found a new forever home! 



Devonviolet said:


> As you know, private as he was, he did use a LOT of words to express himself.


How true! There were many times when we told him "TMI LS!"


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So true! I was thinking about this last night! 
I really think LS's journal had some of the most.... "interesting" topics!


----------



## Baymule

Nifty said:


> Oh no!!! This is so very heart-breaking!!!!
> 
> @Devonviolet thank you SO MUCH for posting this for all of us!
> 
> Joe was such a wonderful member of our community. We were all so lucky to have him here and I'm pleased that at least a part of him, his words, and personality will live forever in our hearts and here on BYH!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm very open to this! It would be good to use this sad situation as a way to celebrate Joe and any others we have and will lose! I'll work with @Sumi to make arrangements!



Thank you @Nifty and @Sumi for making this happen. It is healing for me when I use this emoji on TEG in remembrance of a much beloved member and it will be healing here too. Thank you both so much for giving us this wonderful forum for us to talk about our hopes and dreams, the ups and downs of farming, be it one chicken or a whole herd of animals. Thank you both so much.


----------



## Baymule

LatestartersDaughter said:


> Hello everyone, this is Joe's daughter Brandy. I cannot tell you what your kind words about my dad have meant to me. I haven't been able to read them all because I start a crying jag, but I will get there. He's always been my hero, an amazing man, who gave all his heart to me, my brother and sister. Losing him so quickly has been devastating. Your words are wonderful.
> 
> Mel and Elf was my brother (also named Joe) and I first concern. Unfortunately my living situation I couldn't take either of them though I would have smuggled them home with love. My brother was set to take them both until Devonviolet said she found someone who was willing to take Mel and give him a forever home with love like he had here. We knew he would be better with someone who could let Mel be Mel so that is where he is going. I going to miss that big goof so much though. Elf is going home with my brother. He'll have two other dogs and four kids to play with. He will be happy and loved!
> 
> Devonviolet is helping us with the goats as well. There are 5 that are pregnant and look ready to kid soon. I was actually set to visit my dad in 2 weeks to be out here when the kidding started. My brother and I are doing our best to do what is best for the animals and what we think our dad would want.
> 
> I know my dad was private, but if you have any questions I will be happy to answer with  some discretion. Thank you again for the kind comments and the friendship you have my dad. I'm hoping it can help me through this time.


I am so glad that you have joined this forum. We live about an hour and a half south from Joe, we visited him and he visited us. @Devonviolet and her awesome husband have really stepped up, making this much easier on you and your siblings. By all means, read his journal. He posted his thoughts and his heart. Yes, sometimes it was TMI, such as going commando and sitting naked in his hot tub. LOL LOL I might not should have told you that...…  He enjoyed his farm, he was living his dream. How many of us get to do that? Let your heart smile through your sadness that he was living his dream. He loved his farm, Mel, Elf, his goats and looking out back across his own little world. Know that he had many friends here. He took trips to go see and meet members and then would turn around and head back home. He was the unofficial ambassador of BYH.


----------



## misfitmorgan

LatestartersDaughter said:


> Hello everyone, this is Joe's daughter Brandy. I cannot tell you what your kind words about my dad have meant to me. I haven't been able to read them all because I start a crying jag, but I will get there. He's always been my hero, an amazing man, who gave all his heart to me, my brother and sister. Losing him so quickly has been devastating. Your words are wonderful.
> 
> Mel and Elf was my brother (also named Joe) and I first concern. Unfortunately my living situation I couldn't take either of them though I would have smuggled them home with love. My brother was set to take them both until Devonviolet said she found someone who was willing to take Mel and give him a forever home with love like he had here. We knew he would be better with someone who could let Mel be Mel so that is where he is going. I going to miss that big goof so much though. Elf is going home with my brother. He'll have two other dogs and four kids to play with. He will be happy and loved!
> 
> Devonviolet is helping us with the goats as well. There are 5 that are pregnant and look ready to kid soon. I was actually set to visit my dad in 2 weeks to be out here when the kidding started. My brother and I are doing our best to do what is best for the animals and what we think our dad would want.
> 
> I know my dad was private, but if you have any questions I will be happy to answer with  some discretion. Thank you again for the kind comments and the friendship you have my dad. I'm hoping it can help me through this time.



In remembrance of your father let me also say to you 

He loved greeting new people on BYH. I believe LS will be missed more then can ever be put into words by more people then can be counted. He truly left a mark on many peoples lives and will be missed greatly.


----------



## GypsyG

It breaks my heart to hear this news.  He was so friendly and thoughtful!  He will be missed.


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

LatestartersDaughter said:


> Hello everyone, this is Joe's daughter Brandy. I cannot tell you what your kind words about my dad have meant to me. I haven't been able to read them all because I start a crying jag, but I will get there. He's always been my hero, an amazing man, who gave all his heart to me, my brother and sister. Losing him so quickly has been devastating. Your words are wonderful.
> 
> Mel and Elf was my brother (also named Joe) and I first concern. Unfortunately my living situation I couldn't take either of them though I would have smuggled them home with love. My brother was set to take them both until Devonviolet said she found someone who was willing to take Mel and give him a forever home with love like he had here. We knew he would be better with someone who could let Mel be Mel so that is where he is going. I going to miss that big goof so much though. Elf is going home with my brother. He'll have two other dogs and four kids to play with. He will be happy and loved!
> 
> Devonviolet is helping us with the goats as well. There are 5 that are pregnant and look ready to kid soon. I was actually set to visit my dad in 2 weeks to be out here when the kidding started. My brother and I are doing our best to do what is best for the animals and what we think our dad would want.
> 
> I know my dad was private, but if you have any questions I will be happy to answer with  some discretion. Thank you again for the kind comments and the friendship you have my dad. I'm hoping it can help me through this time.




My dad was private but since he was TMI too I thought you may all get a kick out of this. Hopefully the pic loads right. We've been going through old pics. This is about 40ish years ago when my dad was in boot camp. My brother and I loved seeing his military pics.


----------



## misfitmorgan

LatestartersDaughter said:


> My dad was private but since he was private but since he was TMI I thought you may all get a kick out of this. Hopefully the pic loads right. We've been going through old pics. This is about 40ish years old when my dad was in boot camp. My brother and I loved seeing his military pics.



Nice looking fellow there, thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Baymule

What a handsome young man he was!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you for sharing @LatestartersDaughter ! We hope you will continue to share more about LS from time to time. We hope that by sharing some of his stories with us, it will help you cope and perhaps ease your pain a little.


----------



## Devonviolet

LatestartersDaughter said:


> My dad was private but since he was TMI too I thought you may all get a kick out of this. Hopefully the pic loads right. We've been going through old pics. This is about 40ish years ago when my dad was in boot camp. My brother and I loved seeing his military pics.


Oh WOW! What an awesome photo, of your Dad!  Thank you for sharing that with us!  He was a good looking young man!  I can almost see all those hopes and dreams (on his face), that a young man starting out his military career has.  He did accomplish a lot in his lifetime.


----------



## Sumi

@LatestartersDaughter Brandy, thank you for popping in and talking us and for sharing the pic of your dad. I just wanted to give you a  from over the pond and say you all are in my thoughts. My dad passed away suddenly 13 years ago, his second birthday is coming up soon actually. It's a huge loss.

Your dad was much loved here in this community, and offline, by the members who got to meet him in person. He will be greatly missed. If it would be a comfort to you, you are welcome to talk with his friends here on the forum and share pics and memories of him. He was a wonderful person that I wish I made the effort to talk more to and many of the members here were touched in one way or another by his kindness. I remember that last Private message exchange I had with him when I asked him to suggest members for recognition awards and he got back to me with a long list! He was a wonderful man.


----------



## farmerjan

@LatestartersDaughter ;  Brandy, thank you for coming on and letting us have a little bit of your dad, from your thoughts.  I didn't meet him in person, but we had actually  talked about the possibility of him getting some jersey beef for his freezer at one time.  I also enjoyed his posts, and followed all the trials and tribulations of his move and the progress he made. 
He thought alot of his family, and was always glad to have you and your brother both to visit.  His journal, will be a good read and you will see just how much he was loved by everyone.  
I also hope that you will from time to time let us know how your family is doing, as his family was our "extended" family.  
My heartfelt condolences to you both, and know that he was "SPECIAL" to all of us.


----------



## Bruce

@LatestartersDaughter 
Brandy  

While there are many people I've 'met' on this forum that I would dearly love to meet in person, your Dad was top of the list. I knowing that can never happen now. I am grateful that some here were able to know him in person. Through his words we know of some of your trials, you are a strong woman that he loved very much.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss Brandy, @LatestartersDaughter,



I cannot add much that others haven't already said, but I will try.  Your dad was a joy to read, welcomed just about everyone to Back Yard Herds forum, and most of all, we all could tell how much he loved you.  I encourage you to read his journal.  You will see that love expressed many times.  We felt we knew you and your brother quite well based on the things he shared.  While others mentioned TMI, I didn't think that.  Instead I thought of it as the humor he loved to share.  You will see how we all loved to tease him about Miss @Rammy being his girlfriend, how he had "fun" taking care of his goats, about the flying pig he lost, and lots of other things.

Feel free to share with us about your dad what you are comfortable sharing, and also please tell us more about yourself.  You will find lots of wonderful folks here on this forum, some incredibly smart, some funny as all get-out, and almost all of them friendly and caring.

Thanks again for sharing.

Miss @Devonviolet,

I intended on mentioning this before, but I will now.  Thank you and your DH for stepping in and helping the way you have done.  I am sure Joe would be very proud.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Oh no, I just came across this and I am so sorry to hear of Latestarter's passing. What a helpful, frequent, and kind soul.I will be saying heavy prayers for those here who knew him, his family, and his critters.


----------



## Devonviolet

I am so happy to be able to help keep Joe’s memory alive here on BYH. It is a labor of love, so no real work involved.  However, I would feel remiss if I didn’t acknowledge all your kind words of thanks. I do appreciate that y’all appreciate what DH and I are doing. It is a pleasure to be a part of keeping our dear Joe’s memory alive.

Things are in the works, to get our sweet Mel transfered to his new home, with one of our beloved members’.  We have all agreed to wait until he is settled, before revealing the name of the generous person who is taking him in. But, I assure you will all be pleased when you learn who it is. They have assurred me that he will have his own thread, so we can all share his new journey!  

I continue to work to find homes for Joe’s animals.  I am working up an ad to list them on CraigsList. However, I would love to offer either one or all of Joe’s purebred LaMancha dairy goats to the members of our BYH family. They are being offered for a price much lower than market value, as we need to sell them quickly. They all come from excellent milking lines, including RJ, the good looking LaMancha herdsire.

If anyone is interested in coming to meet the Texas Contingent and buy some awesome LaMancha dairy goats, please PM me and we can work out the details.  However, it will have to be soon, as we are trying to sell them as soon as possible. 

I am pleased to announce that I was able to get my pick of the herd, and last night, DH went to Joe’s house and picked up April, who is one of his foundation does, whick he purchased from @goatgurl.  I have always thought she was such a pretty girl, and couldn’t keep my eyes off her, as we tended Joe’s goats for him, when he was in the hospital. So, the other day, I offered to buy her and was given an excellent price - Joey and Brandy GIFTED April to me, for all my help.  I was blown away! Didn’t expect that at all!!!       DH had cleaned out a paddock and hoop hut, for April’s new temporary home, for the next 4 to 6 weeks, as we quarantine her, where she can see her new herd mates and they and the dogs can see her. Brandy sent me Joe’s kidding calender, and she is due around March 19th. 




Here she is in the back of our pickup truck, last night, when DH brought her home. Isn’t she pretty???  She is as sweet, gentle, and easy to handle, as she is pretty! We have a bed topper, with sliding screened windows, on the truck, which makes it perfect for transporting chickens, dogs and goats. 

We were also gifted Joe’s remaining two Buff Orpington chickens. Which is just awesome, because we sold most of our Buff hens to a friend, who lost all her birds to a hawk.  I was looking forward to raising Buff chicks next Spring. We did still have two pullets left, and now we have four hens to one Buff rooster.     We kept the new girls in the transport cage, over night, in the barn. Then, this morning, DH put them in our corner chicken run, where they can also be quarantine, see and be seen by the rest of the flock, before we put them with the flock some dark night.  That works sooo well!  We gently set them on one of the roosts, in the coop, where they spend their first night with the other birds. Then the next morning, they all wake up and go, “Oh yeah! There you are! I know you! You belong with US!!!”     Then, no fighting and no pecking.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Can't wait to hear where Mel lands!   And, so happy April and the two hens are going to be with you and your DH!  You have worked so hard with no expectation of reward so it makes the gift from LS's children so much sweeter.


----------



## Bruce

I'm sure Joe would be glad that his kids gave the BO's and April to you. I think it is wonderful that you will have part of Joe with you every day.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> I'm sure Joe would be glad that his kids gave the BO's and April to you. I think it is wonderful that you will have part of Joe with you every day.


He would have been so proud of his kids for their kind gesture!


----------



## Hipshot

I just can't say anything  that hasn't been said .Just to say I'm saddened. My  heart hurts for all those who truly loved Joe seems so small .While never meting him at all, It wasn't hard to tell what wonderful person he was . He is surely wearing gilded angel wings in heaven  .RIP  Latestarter


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Can't wait to hear where Mel lands!   And, so happy April and the two hens are going to be with you and your DH!  You have worked so hard with no expectation of reward so it makes the gift from LS's children so much sweeter.


It sure does make it sweet! . But sweeter still is that we are able to spend time together to get to know them!  

This afternoon, we are going back to Joe’s house, to visit and share a meal of one of Joe’s turkeys.  We are bringing turkey dressing and a salad. Yesterday, when DH picked up April and the chickens, they also blessed us with an ice chest full of meat, from Joe’s freezer. And, the biggest prize, I might add, is a nice supply of the lamb, that Joe brought back from his trip to Tennessee. I am SO looking forward to cooking some of that up!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

We all knew how much LS loved his food!!! 
Anyone remember that time he cooked that big 'ol turkey for himself?


----------



## Bruce

More than once! Mel always made out well from those. His new owner is either going to have to learn to spoil Mel to his current standard or train him to think that wasn't normal


----------



## Carla D

Baymule said:


> August 2016, when Joe came to look at his farm that he ultimately bought. Friends from the start.
> 
> View attachment 58491


Is this Devonviolet on the far left of this picture? I like to try and put a face to the name when it’s possible. Beautiful picture.


----------



## Devonviolet

Carla D said:


> Is this Devonviolet on the far left of this picture? I like to try and put a face to the name when it’s possible. Beautiful picture.


Yes, that’s me.   I hate having photos taken, because I always look so much heavier than I am.    However I think I have lost 25 pounds since that photo was taken, and my hair is is also longer.  Now, DH hasn’t changed a bit. He is the same sweet, good looking man he was the day I married him. And Bay and her DH look exactly like they do in the photo.

Here is our wedding picture. It’s not very clear, but I like the way I looked in this one:





It seems like eons ago, but we just celebrated our 20th anniversary.


----------



## Carla D

Devonviolet said:


> Yes, that’s me.   I hate having photos taken, because I always look so much heavier than I am.    However I think I have lost 25 pounds since that photo was taken, and my hair is is also longer.  Now, DH hasn’t changed a bit. He is the same sweet, good looking man he was the day I married him. And Bay and her DH look exactly like they do in the photo.
> 
> Here is our wedding picture. It’s not very clear, but I like the way I looked in this one:
> View attachment 58709
> 
> It seems like eons ago, but we just celebrated our 20th anniversary.


I think your wedding picture is gorgeous. You’re right. He looks a whole lot like he did on your wedding. It’s kinda miraculous how they can make us look older with time, yet they don’t seem to age much themselves. Congratulations on your recent 20th anniversary. Oh, you still look gorgeous. All five of you are quite attractive in that picture. I won’t let my picture be taken either, not without putting up a huge fight.

Is it me or does Bay’s husband and Mr. Latestarter have very similar facial features?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just logged in and feel like I took a hit straight to my heart!!! 

Rest in peace my friend. I will miss your advice and kind words. I will miss your humor. Thank you so much for taking the hours, driving the miles, to come meet me just a few weeks ago. I never would imagine, that I would lose you so soon. Thank you for allowing me the pleasure and privilege to get to know you. Thank you for being my friend.

I know that he was in pain, a lot, so I am glad he finally has relief. 

To all of his family and other friends, I send my condolences.


----------



## mystang89

I just now saw this. Very sorry to hear about his passing. He seemed a very intelligent individual, always was ready to help when I had another one of my insane question moments.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> What a handsome young man he was!


Yes he was! Well, I have it on good authority, that @LatestartersDaughter has some amazing photos of Joe when he was younger. I think we would all get a kick out of seeing some of those.


----------



## Devonviolet

Carla D said:


> Is it me or does Bay’s husband and Mr. Latestarter have very similar facial features?


At one point, in his Journal Joe mentioned that he was a member of a decendants of the Mayflower group, which means he is very English. I also have it on good authority that @Baymule’s DH is of English decent. So, that could be why they look alike.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Oh no! I am so saddened to hear this.  I didn't know Latestarter very well but I remember his kind comments on my journal especially when I lost my pets and I remember how he made everyone feel so welcome.


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

Devonviolet said:


> Yes he was! Well, I have it on good authority, that @LatestartersDaughter has some amazing photos of Joe when he was younger. I think we would all get a kick out of seeing some of those.



You talked me into it! I think the first one is from high school! The second is his favorite past time of fishing. He use to go out all the time in the Chesapeake Bay when we lived in Virginia. He passed that love onto my brother and I. The last pic is from my high school graduation. I was so happy to find that pic. I hope you enjoy the pic!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That is fun to see the pictures....thank you for sharing them with us


----------



## SA Farm

I’m so very sorry to hear of his passing. I didn’t know him well, but he was always around and so wonderful a person


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> That is fun to see the pictures....thank you for sharing them with us



Thank you very much!


----------



## Bruce

Thanks so much for the pictures Brandy! I can sure see the Joe that is in the more recent picture with  @Devonviolet and @Baymule in that picture with you.


----------



## Devonviolet

I was looking for pics of Joe's goats, that I can post with the Craig's List post that I will be doing tonight, and ran across this pic, of Mel chewing on a nice, big bone that we brought him. Elf got a bone too.


----------



## Baymule

Those are great pictures Brandy. I know you are delighted to find them.


----------



## Devonviolet

Here is a pic of Elf, cuddling up to Brandy.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have lost track.  Where is Elf going?

I don't think I have said it but I really appreciate what you guys have done to make this whole thing work smoothly.

I also REALLY  appreciate Joe's children stepping in and making us a part of everything.   We are a bunch of unrelated people on an internet forum that have pretty much become a family.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This was from just 2 months ago, December 2018, our trip to meet Joe in Texas. So glad we had the opportunity!


----------



## Devonviolet

I’m sorry, @Mike CHS, I should have mentioned it. Elf is going with Joey.  He is a good size to fit into their family with four beautiful children. 

Yes, I am so glad that Brandy took such a cool name as @LatestartersDaughter, and that she is coming on, to participate in this tribute to her Dad.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Here is a pic of Elf, cuddling up to Brandy.


Elf takes up way more than a lap!


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

Devonviolet said:


> I’m sorry, @Mike CHS, I should have mentioned it. Elf is going with Joey.  He is a good size to fit into their family with four beautiful children.
> 
> Yes, I am so glad that Brandy took such a cool name as @LatestartersDaughter, and that she is coming on, to participate in this tribute to her Dad.



Elf will also have two sisters. My brother has a black lab mix and a bernese mountain dog that he has played with before. He absolutely adores Joey so Elf will be very happy.


----------



## Sumi

Mike CHS said:


> I also REALLY appreciate Joe's children stepping in and making us a part of everything. We are a bunch of unrelated people on an internet forum that have pretty much become a family.


WELL said!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you for sharing Joe's pictures with us @LatestartersDaughter !

Look at his hair in that one pic! 



Mike CHS said:


> I also REALLY appreciate Joe's children stepping in and making us a part of everything. We are a bunch of unrelated people on an internet forum that have pretty much become a family.


X2 and more on what Mike said!



Devonviolet said:


> Here is a pic of Elf, cuddling up to Brandy.


I can see part of Brandy's face being squished under Elf's body


----------



## farmerjan

Thank you very much @LatestartersDaughter , Brandy, for sharing the pictures with us. It really has hit many of us hard, even those of us that never had the "real life" meeting with your dad.  He was just a really cool guy, and a voice of calm and sanity here.


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

farmerjan said:


> Thank you very much @LatestartersDaughter , Brandy, for sharing the pictures with us. It really has hit many of us hard, even those of us that never had the "real life" meeting with your dad.  He was just a really cool guy, and a voice of calm and sanity here.



You're very welcome! He was my voice of clam and sanity too. Hasn't been a  week since we lost him and I can't tell you how many times I have wanted to call him. I'm just grateful I have my brother with me!


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glad you decided to share with us.  I only personally met your dad once in person and had the pleasure to share a meal and farm stories.  We had a lot of behind the scenes conversations since we had a shared career in the Navy.  He was comfortable with who he was and was proud of how he lived most of his life.  We all have regrets as did he but he had no regrets in how he felt about his children.  I have been on the internet since it started but this is a first in emotional feelings.  Your Dad is one to be treasured.


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

Mike CHS said:


> I'm glad you decided to share with us.  I only personally met your dad once in person and had the pleasure to share a meal and farm stories.  We had a lot of behind the scenes conversations since we had a shared career in the Navy.  He was comfortable with who he was and was proud of how he lived most of his life.  We all have regrets as did he but he had no regrets in how he felt about his children.  I have been on the internet since it started but this is a first in emotional feelings.  Your Dad is one to be treasured.



Thank you Mike. I always admired how comfortable my dad was about himself. I've never been that way, but he passed it to my brother and sister. I'm so glad you had a chance to meet him and he had your friendship as well as everyone else on here. I hated him out here in Texas without family.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS

This truly saddens me. I never met Joe I only communicated with him on BYH. I haven't been on the site my own brother had a medical emergency on the 23rd. Anyhow I liked Joe I joined last October and he was one of the first to greet me.
RIP Latestarter.


----------



## Devonviolet

FRED DESANTIS said:


> This truly saddens me. I never met Joe I only communicated with him on BYH. I haven't been on the site my own brother had a medical emergency on the 23rd. Anyhow I liked Joe I joined last October and he was one of the first to greet me.
> RIP Latestarter.


I was wondering where you were, Fred.  I knew that you and Joe had become BYH friends. I’m sorry to hear about your brother. I hope he is doing better now.


----------



## babsbag

FRED DESANTIS said:


> he was one of the first to greet me.



I do believe that Latestarter was always one of the first to greet all new members. He was kinda the official BYH greeter.  

And I could always count on him for a reality check when I was heading off the deep end...again.  He really will be missed by many.


----------



## Bruce

LatestartersDaughter said:


> I hated him out here in Texas without family.


He was in Texas without blood relatives but as you have found out he was not alone emotionally because of his physical relationships with @Baymule, her DH, @Devonviolet, her DH and many people who, if we were close enough, would have been more than happy to help get done things that are easier with more than one pair of hands. I bet his goat mansion could have been put up in a weekend if we could have been there.  But he persevered through some mighty uncomfortable physical ailments.


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

Bruce said:


> He was in Texas without blood relatives but as you have found out he was not alone emotionally because of his physical relationships with @Baymule, her DH, @Devonviolet, her DH and many people who, if we were close enough, would have been more than happy to help get done things that are easier with more than one pair of hands. I bet his goat mansion could have been put up in a weekend if we could have been there.  But he persevered through some mighty uncomfortable physical ailments.



Joey and I have been so happy to realize that. I just wish the stubborn old man would have reached out for help more, lol!


----------



## Devonviolet

LatestartersDaughter said:


> Joey and I have been so happy to realize that. I just wish the stubborn old man would have reached out for help more, lol!


Yeah! Isn’t THAT the truth!!!  Even as close as we were, we offered and he refused!  No doubt about it he was STUBBORN! Although, I’m glad he called on us to help feed the goats. 

I can’t really say he was an OLD MAN, though, because I have 8 years on him.    It’s been a hard lesson to learn. . . . age is relative, what USED to be old    is now young.   Go figure!!!


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

Devonviolet said:


> Yeah! Isn’t THAT the truth!!!  Even as close as we were, we offered and he refused!  No doubt about it he was STUBBORN! Although, I’m glad he called on us to help feed the goats.
> 
> I can’t really say he was an OLD MAN, though, because I have 8 years on him.    It’s been a hard lesson to learn. . . . age is relative, what USED to be old    is now young.   Go figure!!!



We've always called him old man. I remember when Joey was like 8 or so, he looked at my dad and says "You wanna dance old man". My dad started to get so mad thinking Joey was mouthing off to him. Luckily I was there to tell him he was quoting a commercial. Then we all started laughing, and laughed about 100 times since then!


----------



## Mike CHS

In a couple of PMs, Joe said he had been offered help but he also said that he was feeling more pain than ever before and it was a personal challenge for himself.  He had started his little farmstead and he wanted to finish it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh dear Mike! In a way that breaks my heart, but in another way, I understand.  So many times DH wants to help me with something, when I am in pain or really tired, and yet I insist on doing it myself. I think I have a bit of the same stubborn streak, that Joe had. So, I understand where he was coming from.

Do you remember the TV commercials from back in the 80’s? “Mother PLEASE!  I’d rather do it myself!!!”  There are times I actually say that to my sweet DH. “C...., PLEASE I’d rather do it myself.”


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I had a thought about the emoji for Joe idea.... what about a flying pig?


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

ragdollcatlady said:


> I had a thought about the emoji for Joe idea.... what about a flying pig?



I highly endorse this!!


----------



## Bruce

I don't know, we ragged on him about that little mishap an awful lot and it wasn't like a person would expect a pig to get out like it did.

ETA, then again if Brandy says it is a good fit, go with it!

I wonder if we all lived a few miles of each other if Joe would have let us help him and he help us, good old fashioned community barn raising. I know a little of that was done with goat dehorning. Or .... maybe he just wanted the satisfaction of doing it all himself


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just think, it was a funny story from Joe himself.... and those that knew him, understood both the funny and frustrating moments of the whole situation.... I don't do machines, so I would have to personally defer to someone more technologically advanced to design it, if anyone wanted the honor?


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

Bruce said:


> I don't know, we ragged on him about that little mishap an awful lot and it wasn't like a person would expect a pig to get out like it did.
> 
> ETA, then again if Brandy says it is a good fit, go with it!
> 
> I wonder if we all lived a few miles of each other if Joe would have let us help him and he help us, good old fashioned community barn raising. I know a little of that was done with goat dehorning. Or .... maybe he just wanted the satisfaction of doing it all himself



I would like to think he would be more open to help if every one was closer. He hated the idea of being a "bother" to anyone even if no one was bothered in any way. Although he would insist on going 100 miles out of his way to help someone else. He didn't have a need to do it all himself, my brother had helped him multiple times when he was here. Keywords being when he was here of course. I think a lot of it came down to my dad liking to be alone when he wasn't feeling well. Even when I offered to come out to help he said he wasn't up for company - as if he needed to entertain me. There is no changing that man's mind!


----------



## babsbag

Flying pig....I like it.


----------



## Ridgetop

I just saw a comment on another thread I was reading about LS "passing".  I hadn't been on for a while.  I thought it must have been a mistake or typo. I was about to PM Bay and Devonviolet and was looking for their addresses when I saw this Tribute posting.  I am absolutely shocked and horrified!  He was always there for everyone.  If he did not know the answer to someone's questions, he would try to send them to the right person.  Now I see why the postings have been so quiet for a while.  DH and I were looking forward to meeting him this October when we go to Texas.  I had heard that his health was not the best, but I thought he was feeling better.  This has really shocked me.

*Laterstartersdaughter (& siblings):*  We are so sorry for your loss.  It must have been sudden. No matter if we know our loved ones are ill or even dying, it is always a shock and something we have a hard time accepting.  He was not that old either!  He should have had a lot more years to enjoy his farm and retirement.  We are so sorry for your family.  His children and grandchildren will miss him so much.  He was a big part of our BYH lives and we will all miss him here too.

I am glad that Mel has been taken care of.  I know that he was originally purchased from SBC and she has contracts on her dogs that require the dog be returned to her or that she be involved in finding a new owner.  We have a list for our children about what to do with all the livestock and dogs in case of our deaths here too. 

I love LaManchas and if we were in Texas I would be tempted to take the entire herd. 

So sad about Latestarter Joe.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> In a couple of PMs, Joe said he had been offered help but he also said that he was feeling more pain than ever before and it was a personal challenge for himself.  He had started his little farmstead and he wanted to finish it.


I’m sorry, I wanted to like this, but just couldnt!  On the one hand I understand where he was coming from, but on the other hand, I totally agree with what others have said about this being a special community, much like pioneer days, when everyone helped everyone.  Once a project was finished on one farm, they went to the next farm and the whole community helped complete the job and so on, and so on. It’s too bad that our society has become so self centered, that “we” can’t see beyond our own property line. I’m not saying everyone is like that. However, I am so encouraged, that our community isn’t like that.  

Please don’t get me wrong .. . . I am not razzing on Joe. I think I knew him well enough to know that this was a personal thing that HE needed to accomplish, not even so much being stubborn, but a personal goal.


----------



## Sumi

ragdollcatlady said:


> I had a thought about the emoji for Joe idea.... what about a flying pig?


It can be done  I'll talk with Nifty and see what we can find.


----------



## Baymule

Sumi said:


> It can be done  I'll talk with Nifty and see what we can find.


I love the flying pig. That was a funny story, maybe not funny at the moment, but typical Joe, he just_ had_ to tell it on himself. It stirred up quite a bit of merriment here on BYH, from his description, we could all picture the pig scaling the wall of the trailer and out the back, landing on the highway and high tailing it to the woods. 

I actually have a flying pig with two hooks on it, where I hang my kitchen towel. LOL LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

OKAY!  I have a special announcement!!!

DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!

Mel has met his new mom and is headed for his new home this afternoon.

Are y’all ready ?????

B&B HAPPY GOATS!!!

B&B arrived at Joe’s house yeasterday afternoon and met Mel for the first time.  It was love at first sight!!





@Baymule and I came to Joe’s house this morning and we have been having a PARTY!!!

Here are the three of us - left to right: me, B&B and Baymule


----------



## Mike CHS

I am soooooooooo Happy for Mel and the new family.


----------



## Baymule

@B&B Happy goats said she wanted to come to Texas, have a party and eat Wilbur the 820 pound hog. Welp, she was in Texas, we had a party and I made lasagna using Wilbur burger. LOL LOL 

Congratulations to B&B and Mel. They are off to their new life together.


----------



## Sumi

Wonderful news, update and pics!


----------



## Bruce

Glad Mel found a good goat home 
And glad y'all got to meet in person. Long haul for B&B but well worth the effort.


----------



## Carla D

LatestartersDaughter said:


> You talked me into it! I think the first one is from high school! The second is his favorite past time of fishing. He use to go out all the time in the Chesapeake Bay when we lived in Virginia. He passed that love onto my brother and I. The last pic is from my high school graduation. I was so happy to find that pic. I hope you enjoy the pic!


These are great pictures. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Carla D

Devonviolet said:


> Here is a pic of Elf, cuddling up to Brandy.
> View attachment 58773


I’ve been trying to find a picture of Elf. I don’t think I’ve reached the point in his journal where Elf is mentioned. I was expecting to see a small black and white dog. Elf is a horse!


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

Carla D said:


> I’ve been trying to find a picture of Elf. I don’t think I’ve reached the point in his journal where Elf is mentioned. I was expecting to see a small black and white dog. Elf is a horse!



He really isn't that big, but when he sits in my lap he looks that way. He can actually walk under Mel.


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

My brother and I got to spend time with Mel's new mom and are completely happy with our decision that B&B is going to give him a great home. It's bittersweet though, Mel was more than just a LGD, he was family. Saying another goodbye wasn't fun, even if Mel was just going to a better home than we could give him. I can't wait to see pics of Mel and see how he is doing in his new home!


----------



## Bruce

LatestartersDaughter said:


> He really isn't that big, but when he sits in my lap he looks that way. He can actually walk under Mel.


You must have been making an effort to hide behind him if he can walk under Mel. I mean I know Mel is a BIG dog but still!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, we just got home and are settling in for a rest. We stayed a while after B&B got on the road, and I was able to see some cool family photos, that Brandy is taking home. That was fun!

@B&B Happy goats is planning to start a thread just for Mel, so you will be able to follow his journey in his new home.

B&B has some funny stories to tell. She should be home tomorrow some time.


----------



## Baymule

LatestartersDaughter said:


> My brother and I got to spend time with Mel's new mom and are completely happy with our decision that B&B is going to give him a great home. It's bittersweet though, Mel was more than just a LGD, he was family. Saying another goodbye wasn't fun, even if Mel was just going to a better home than we could give him. I can't wait to see pics of Mel and see how he is doing in his new home!


It was easy to see the love you have for Mel. Doing the right thing isn’t always the easy thing. Big hugs to you for putting Mel first.


----------



## Devonviolet

While we were all visiting, I got some nice photos.

Here, @Baymule and @B&B Happy goats are chit chatting.



 

Here is Brandy, getting an adoring look from Mel.


 

Here, Bay is loving on Mel.  He got a LOT of lovin’ today.


 

And here is Mel after he got into B&B’s pretty red truck just before starting his new life.  He is going to have a great life with B&B.


----------



## Bruce

Like Like Like Like


----------



## farmerjan

I am so glad that things look to be working out.  Have there been any developments on finding a home(s) for the goats?  Where did the original ones come from?  @Goat Whisperer ?  been so long since I read his journal that I have forgotten.  I know that you want them to go to good homes too.  Plus, there are several that are still due to kid right?   
How long will Brandy and her brother be able to stay?  Wish I was close enough to help too.  Thank goodness for both you @Devonviolet  and @Baymule  for your friendship to Joe, and all you have done.  It has to make it a little bit easier for Brandy, @LatestartersDaughter , and her brother,  to deal with some of this.


----------



## Bruce

The original does came from @goatgurl


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

farmerjan said:


> I am so glad that things look to be working out.  Have there been any developments on finding a home(s) for the goats?  Where did the original ones come from?  @Goat Whisperer ?  been so long since I read his journal that I have forgotten.  I know that you want them to go to good homes too.  Plus, there are several that are still due to kid right?
> How long will Brandy and her brother be able to stay?  Wish I was close enough to help too.  Thank goodness for both you @Devonviolet  and @Baymule  for your friendship to Joe, and all you have done.  It has to make it a little bit easier for Brandy, @LatestartersDaughter , and her brother,  to deal with some of this.



We have 4 left to kid in mid March. We'll be leaving next week. We really can't wait for the goats. Unfortunately, everything is in a holding pattern. We'll be back for a couple days in April to handle a couple legal matters and Joey is going to bring some more stuff home. The last time hopefully won't be too long after and that  will be to close on the house. It will be nice to get home, I feel so overwhelmed right now. The help from Devonviolet and her husband has been more than I can express. The best is having my brother and sister in law with me though!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Brandy, it was a pleasure meeting you, and just remember, when it's cold in Brunswick..you got Florida and Mel to come and visit ...anytime ! We both love you honey


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> OKAY!  I have a special announcement!!!
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!
> 
> Mel has met his new mom and is headed for his new home this afternoon.
> 
> Are y’all ready ?????
> 
> B&B HAPPY GOATS!!!
> 
> B&B arrived at Joe’s house yeasterday afternoon and met Mel for the first time.  It was love at first sight!!
> View attachment 58928
> 
> @Baymule and I came to Joe’s house this morning and we have been having a PARTY!!!
> 
> Here are the three of us - left to right: me, B&B and Baymule
> View attachment 58925



DV the picture of us is not showing!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> DV the picture of us is not showing!


Okay, I re-did it, and it seems to be showing up now.


----------



## newton the goat

Im glad to hear that mel has such an awesome new owner. Its awesome to be able to put some faces to names with all the photos and to see all the support going out to latestarters family. @LatestartersDaughter he was an awesome person and though i never met him irl i had hoped to this fall on my tour de farms road trip. I hope you and the rest of your family is in good health.


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> Have there been any developments on finding a home(s) for the goats?  Where did the original ones come from?
> How long will Brandy and her brother be able to stay?


I have posted all of the goats on CraigsList, pricing them individually and offering a 25% discount for buying the whole herd.  I have also spoken with the owner of a local livestock auction, who thinks he might know a few people who might be interested in the goats.  I am really hoping that we don’t have to go to auction with these goats, as they are purebred dairy goats, from excellent milking lines.

When Joey and Brandy go back home, DH and I will go back to feeding them everyother day. However that may change a bit, when kidding time comes.  That concerns me, having to care for them long distance like that.  It is a 45 minute drive each way (74 miles round trip) for us, which would make it hard to do it every day. Time will tell ...

@Bruce is correct the foundation does came from @goatgurl, which is where my original does came from. His buck, RJ came from a different farm. I do not know the name, but if I had to, I think I could find the breeder.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We actually know RJ's breeder, but because she signed over the papers she wouldn't be able to do anything with him  

@Devonviolet do you have any local dairies? Quite a few breeders here supply dairies with good quality does, that might not cut it in the ring but are still nice animals. Just a thought. I really do hope someone comes along and give the girls a great home! 
FB is another good resource. Look for goat groups in your area.

@LatestartersDaughter I know saying another goodbye had to have been tough. I am so happy Mel is in a wonderful home where he can just be Mel. I know you could get updates anytime from B&B!


----------



## babsbag

Seeing those pictures of Mel made me cry. He is such a special boy and I am so happy that he found a good forever home.  A week or so after Mel was born my oldest LGD, Sigueme, had her last litter of pups. Mel came from a litter of all boys (nine or 10 pups I think) and I was teasing @Southern by choice about all her boys. Well she came right back at me with "Sigueme will have all girls...and she did...eight of them!!!  I will always remember that story with a smile.


----------



## Devonviolet

Goat Whisperer said:


> do you have any local dairies? Quite a few breeders here supply dairies with good quality does, that might not cut it in the ring but are still nice animals. Just a thought. I really do hope someone comes along and give the girls a great home!
> FB is another good resource. Look for goat groups in your area.


I’m not on FB, so that isn’t an option for me. I don’t have a clue how to start looking for goat groups in our area. Any suggestions?

I thought there was a goat dairy south of Sulphur Springs, but can’t find anything online, for local dairies.  I did find one a distance away,, but their website said that they have so many goats, they are selling their own goats, so I figured they wouldn’t want to be adding more goats. To a certain extent, I am kind of out of my depth, and not sure what my next step should be.


----------



## babsbag

I wish I was in TX, I would buy them all.  Are you able to sell them with papers? Do they have papers?  I know that I had to file a form with ADGA in order to have someone else sign papers for me if I was unable to for any reason.  You might contact the local 4H or FFA.


----------



## Devonviolet

Goat Whisperer said:


> We actually know RJ's breeder, but because she signed over the papers she wouldn't be able to do anything with him


I wouldn’t expect her to take him back. What I would really like, is the lineage of RJ, in case a buyer would want to know.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I wish I was in TX, I would buy them all.  Are you able to sell them with papers? Do they have papers?  I know that I had to file a form with ADGA in order to have someone else sign papers for me if I was unable to for any reason.  You might contact the local 4H or FFA.


No, there are no papers for Joe’s does. I’m not sure about RJ, I don’t think Joey’s wife found any papers, when she was going through things. But, even if he came with papers, I’m pretty sure Joe didn’t register RJ.

I’m just really tired right now, so I need to get some sleep.  Tomorrow we are driving down to Tyler for a follow up visit with my surgeon. That always turns into an all day thing.  But maybe on Tuesday I can check into 4H or FFA.


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

Devonviolet said:


> No, there are no papers for Joe’s does. I’m not sure about RJ, I don’t think Joey’s wife found any papers, when she was going through things. But, even if he came with papers, I’m pretty sure Joe didn’t register RJ.
> 
> I’m just really tired right now, so I need to get some sleep.  Tomorrow we are driving down to Tyler for a follow up visit with my surgeon. That always turns into an all day thing.  But maybe on Tuesday I can check into 4H or FFA.



I'm almost positive he is not registered. I think dad said that to me once. I have touched almost every piece of paper in this house and I haven't come across any paperwork. Trust me - he did not throw paperwork away. So if it existed we would have found it.


----------



## Devonviolet

LatestartersDaughter said:


> I'm almost positive he is not registered. I think dad said that to me once. I have touched almost every piece of paper in this house and I haven't come across any paperwork. Trust me - he did not throw paperwork away. So if it existed we would have found it.


Thanks for confirmation, Brandy. That was kind of my thinking.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Devonviolet said:


> I wouldn’t expect her to take him back. What I would really like, is the lineage of RJ, in case a buyer would want to know.


Here is a screenshot


----------



## Devonviolet

Awesome!  Thanks @Goat Whisperer! I’ll make a copy and keep it for when we sell him.


----------



## Baymule

Maybe you could call veternarians around here to see if they know any "goat" people who would like them.


----------



## Devonviolet

@Goat Whisperer, I just realized you said there was a picture of RJ’s dam. But it Is blocked by an ad.  Could you post it again?  Thanks.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Click the link- it's on his journal 
https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...ripes-and-grumbles.33505/page-359#post-524278


----------



## Bruce

Nice find GW!


----------



## babsbag

So he is registered and there are papers somewhere. Or not...it seems like ADGA can do paperless registrations now. @LatestartersDaughter  have you found anything from American Dairy Goat Association? Maybe latestarter never transferred the buck into his name. Maybe he wasn't even an ADGA member.  I "own" a lot of goats that I have sold...at least according to ADGA.  But if he never transferred the goat then the papers should be there somewhere.  Just a thought...it won't matter to some buyers one little bit.


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

As you can see, Elf will be happy with Joey.


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

babsbag said:


> So he is registered and there are papers somewhere. Or not...it seems like ADGA can do paperless registrations now. @LatestartersDaughter  have you found anything from American Dairy Goat Association? Maybe latestarter never transferred the buck into his name. Maybe he wasn't even an ADGA member.  I "own" a lot of goats that I have sold...at least according to ADGA.  But if he never transferred the goat then the papers should be there somewhere.  Just a thought...it won't matter to some buyers one little bit.



I haven't found anything.


----------



## Bruce

LatestartersDaughter said:


> As you can see, Elf will be happy with Joey.


He does seem pretty comfortable!


----------



## RollingAcres

LatestartersDaughter said:


> As you can see, Elf will be happy with Joey.


Awwww


----------



## Devonviolet

LatestartersDaughter said:


> As you can see, Elf will be happy with Joey.


Awww!  That is SO Sweet!


----------



## Carla D

Holy cows! Mel is a big boy.


----------



## Ferguson K

Devonviolet said:


> I have posted all of the goats on CraigsList, pricing them individually and offering a 25% discount for buying the whole herd.  I have also spoken with the owner of a local livestock auction, who thinks he might know a few people who might be interested in the goats.  I am really hoping that we don’t have to go to auction with these goats, as they are purebred dairy goats, from excellent milking lines.
> 
> When Joey and Brandy go back home, DH and I will go back to feeding them everyother day. However that may change a bit, when kidding time comes.  That concerns me, having to care for them long distance like that.  It is a 45 minute drive each way (74 miles round trip) for us, which would make it hard to do it every day. Time will tell ...
> 
> @Bruce is correct the foundation does came from @goatgurl, which is where my original does came from. His buck, RJ came from a different farm. I do not know the name, but if I had to, I think I could find the breeder.



I may know someone interested in the entire herd depending on the price.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That would be AWESOME!!


----------



## Carla D

Devonviolet said:


> While we were all visiting, I got some nice photos.
> 
> Here, @Baymule and @B&B Happy goats are chit chatting.
> View attachment 58932
> 
> Here is Brandy, getting an adoring look from Mel.
> View attachment 58933
> 
> Here, Bay is loving on Mel.  He got a LOT of lovin’ today.
> View attachment 58934
> 
> And here is Mel after he got into B&B’s pretty red truck just before starting his new life.  He is going to have a great life with B&B.
> View attachment 58931


I’m hoping @B&B Happy goats drives a little truck like a ranger, Dakota, or S-10. Because if that’s a full-size truck, well, I’ve never seen a horse riding in the backseat of anything. I’m so glad you got the privilege of sharing your herd with Mel. He’s going to have a really great life with you.


----------



## Carla D

Devonviolet said:


> I have posted all of the goats on CraigsList, pricing them individually and offering a 25% discount for buying the whole herd.  I have also spoken with the owner of a local livestock auction, who thinks he might know a few people who might be interested in the goats.  I am really hoping that we don’t have to go to auction with these goats, as they are purebred dairy goats, from excellent milking lines.
> 
> When Joey and Brandy go back home, DH and I will go back to feeding them everyother day. However that may change a bit, when kidding time comes.  That concerns me, having to care for them long distance like that.  It is a 45 minute drive each way (74 miles round trip) for us, which would make it hard to do it every day. Time will tell ...
> 
> @Bruce is correct the foundation does came from @goatgurl, which is where my original does came from. His buck, RJ came from a different farm. I do not know the name, but if I had to, I think I could find the breeder.


Could I ask what Craigslist list area the goats are listed under. I’d like to see RJ. I think I found them. Is this RJ? Handsome goat. If I found the post these are gorgeous. If I had the money and our own farm I would have loved to of bought the entire herd RJ included. Someone else bought the farm my hubby and I were trying to buy.


----------



## Carla D

Baymule said:


> DV the picture of us is not showing!


OMG! Mel is twice the size, if not three times the size as @B&B Happy goats . I’m so happy for the two of you.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

https://easttexas.craigslist.org/grd/d/mount-pleasant-pure-bred-lamancha-dairy/6830829194.html


----------



## Carla D

Devonviolet said:


> Awww!  That is SO Sweet!


Just out of curiosity, we are looking to buy a place. Is Joes house on the market or been sold yet? I might honestly be able to talk my husband into moving to Texas. We would both love to get out of the cold in Wisconsin.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Carla D said:


> I’m hoping @B&B Happy goats drives a little truck like a ranger, Dakota, or S-10. Because if that’s a full-size truck, well, I’ve never seen a horse riding in the backseat of anything. I’m so glad you got the privilege of sharing your herd with Mel. He’s going to have a really great life with you.


Dodge ram...leon said he did not  know a horse would fit either, Mel is the biggest  dog i have met in person and that includes a bull mastiff .....
Yes the house will be, pm devonviolet  and she can give you info.


----------



## Devonviolet

Carla D said:


> Just out of curiosity, we are looking to buy a place. Is Joes house on the market or been sold yet? I might honestly be able to talk my husband into moving to Texas. We would both love to get out of the cold in Wisconsin.


Yes, the house will eventually be sold.  It’s too early in the game to knnow any particulars. They have been talking to a realtor, but they are in the talking stages only.


----------



## Baymule

It would be nice if a buyer were found and the realtor didn’t take 10% of the price. That could be applied to the purchase price and make everyone happy.


----------



## Carla D

Baymule said:


> It would be nice if a buyer were found and the realtor didn’t take 10% of the price. That could be applied to the purchase price and make everyone happy.


That would be nice as well for us.


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> I may know someone interested in the entire herd depending on the price.


Please keep us informed as to the interest/price point relative to asking price



Baymule said:


> It would be nice if a buyer were found and the realtor didn’t take 10% of the price. That could be applied to the purchase price and make everyone happy.


of your potential purchaser.
They take 10% in Texas? Here is it 6%.


----------



## greybeard

It varies. It was, on average  7 or 8% here in 2015 when I was selling some property.....It is negotiable.


----------



## SonOfALateStarter

Thank you all for your kind words! Dad will indeed be missed by so many who loved him for who he was. Brandy and I really appreciate all the help and kind words we have received and they will not be forgotten.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

SonOfALateStarter said:


> View attachment 59060 Thank you all for your kind words! Dad will indeed be missed by so many who loved him for who he was. Brandy and I really appreciate all the help and kind words we have received and they will not be forgotten.



So happy you joined the herd....it was awesome meeting you and your sister and wife...we are sitting here eating lemon heads, lol....the offer is open for you and your family also,..... if you want to visit Mel or go to disney (about  two and a half hours away) you have a place to crash here. Big hugs to you, have a safe drive home


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

We finally got my dad's ashes today. Took the coroner forever to sign off. We didn't originally plan to but I ended up writing an obituary. If you would like to read it here is the link: http://www.forestparkfh.com/obituary/joseph-brady.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Brandy, you wrote a really fine tribute to your dad.....you are  one wonderful daughter and it was a pleasure meeting you, have a safe trip home and don't  forget us here....i do know how to get to Brunswick to get you, lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@LatestartersDaughter what a beautiful tribute! 

@SonOfALateStarter  It’s wonderful to have you here. My deepest condolences on the loss of your father!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> @B&B Happy goats said she wanted to come to Texas, have a party and eat Wilbur the 820 pound hog. Welp, she was in Texas, we had a party and I made lasagna using Wilbur burger. LOL LOL
> 
> Congratulations to B&B and Mel. They are off to their new life together.



And Wilber was sooooo yummy in the best lasanga  i have ever eaten....thank you


----------



## Mike CHS

Brandy and Joey - I consider your Dad a friend and with a background almost identical to his, you two did a super job writing his obituary.  You put all of the emphasis exactly where he would have wanted it.  You guys please take care and please stay in touch with us.


----------



## Baymule

Brandy, that was nice. Maybe you didn't intend to write an obituary, but you couldn't have done better.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You did good!


----------



## goatgurl

yup girl child, you did your dad proud.  he loved you kids so much, don't ever forget that.


----------



## Sumi

SonOfALateStarter said:


> View attachment 59060 Thank you all for your kind words! Dad will indeed be missed by so many who loved him for who he was. Brandy and I really appreciate all the help and kind words we have received and they will not be forgotten.


----------



## TAH

Logging in on the night of March 4th I didn't except to see a friend gone! Joe I will miss you forever!

Even tho I may never have met you face to face you were a friend to me! I will miss seeing your posts that always were written with such care, I will miss hearing about all your adventures on your own little farm, but I am so grateful to have known you thru the words on a screen!

I could never thank him enough for all the times I lost someone I loved and you would message me that just left me with the pain a little bit more eased!

Joe you are for sure missed! 

@LatestartersDaughter I am so very sorry for the loss of your dad! Here is a hug  as he always gave one to me when I was going thru a hard time.

@B&B Happy goats I can't even say how happy I was to see you ended up with Mel! Can't see his life carry on with you!


----------



## Carla D

@SonOfALateStarter , thank you for joining the herd. Joe a.k.a. Latestarter was a pretty special guy. I started reading his journal a couple of months ago. I’ve only knocked on the door of his journal. I on page 71 only have another 610+ pages to read about him and his story. He had so many talents, information to share, encouragement, and offered a checks and balance system to some people. I like the way he had been able to put a not so bad spin on a tough day for him. Or he would make a joke about it. He knew a liybit about anything and everything. Sometimes the only thing he knew was the fact that he knew nothing about a subject and then tagged people who likely would have the answers the person was looking for. For a guy who appears to have led a pretty private life, with modern yet primitive ways of approaching life. He wasn’t a flashy guy as far as I’ve figured out. But for as modestly he lived his life he was one of the richest and wealthiest people I’ve chatted with. He didn’t strut his stuff, he wasn’t cocky, but he had some much to offer anyone who may have crossed his path. He was taken away from this earth way too soon. But on a different note, nowhere nearly enough people can say they were doing something they loved doing and was passionate about. Your dad was able to his passionate thing all the way to the end of his story. With the only exceptions being the times he had recently spent in the hospital. He wasn’t stuck in an assisted living facility, a nursing home, or a vegetative state. He was able to share his Witt, keep his health issues private all the way to the end. I only hope he was made a lot less painful than he had been living lately while he was in the hospital. Welcome aboard Joey. I’m so glad you have had such amazing help with this process of closing his book. He was honestly a top-notch man. I wish I had had the chance to meet him in person. I have a feeling my husband would have had the utmost respect for he has for his own father. Joe and Jim, my DH, had a huge number of things in common. From their military services, build and repair things the proper way and in a very strong fashion. Both were quite disciplined as well. I know my daughter woyhave fallen in love with him as well. She’d likely follow him around and help him with chores. Give Joe a great big huge hug and a kiss, then smother the pets on his farm. From chickens, to goats, dogs, and anything else out there with a pulse and at least two legs. She hasn’t found a four legged critter that she’s afraid of or was unroofed a hug, kiss, and an “Awe, you’re such a good, pretty, sweet ,or soft boy or girl.” I have liked him almost instantly when I joined the group. I have learned a lot of things from him.


----------



## Sumi

O.K. you all, I waited a bit while you discuss Mel's rehoming etc, before I butted in again, with a follow up on the emoji @Baymule requested. I spoke to @Nifty and he's all for it!  And we both like the flying pig idea. What we'd like you to do is go to this site and do a search for a suitable image, or something as close as possible to what you have in mind: https://www.stockunlimited.com/ If the "perfect" image isn't there, show us what is closest and then we can have a designer come up with something. Please keep in mind the image size when posted needs to be small, so the emoji needs to be fairly simple and neat.

@LatestartersDaughter @SonOfALateStarter you two are more than welcome to help choose/design something for your dad, that we can use here in memory of him (and other members we may lose in time).


----------



## Devonviolet

SonOfALateStarter said:


> View attachment 59060 Thank you all for your kind words! Dad will indeed be missed by so many who loved him for who he was. Brandy and I really appreciate all the help and kind words we have received and they will not be forgotten.


Oh, I’m SO glad you joined us!  I have been rather distracted the last several days, with finding a home for the goats. So, I just realized that you joined.  I LOVE that photo of your Dad with Mel!!!  



LatestartersDaughter said:


> We finally got my dad's ashes today. Took the coroner forever to sign off. We didn't originally plan to but I ended up writing an obituary. If you would like to read it here is the link: http://www.forestparkfh.com/obituary/joseph-brady.


What a lovely obituary, Brandy.  You did a beautiful job of expressing your love for your father, who did an amazing job raising you and your brother. 

I’m glad you were able to finally get your father’s ashes.  This has definitely been a long road, with seemingly many roadblocks along the way.  And now, little by little you are able to get things accomplished.  

It was so nice having you and Joey here, and getting to know you both, and Sam. I will miss having y’all here, and look forward to seeing you when you come back in a month or so. You will definitely have to come over, to meet our menagerie and share a meal.   Oh and of course, you will be able to see April and her kids.    I am so grateful that you gifted her to me.  She is a perfect addition to our herd!!!   The two chickens you gave us are enjoying their new home as well.


----------



## Devonviolet

This morning, @Baymule and I and our wonderful husbands are heading to Joe’s place, to pick up the goats and take them to auction. After one possible sale fell through, and no other interest, we feel that this is the best for all involved - especially the goats, since there is no LGD there to protect them from the multitude of coyotes in the area.

I spoke with the owner of the local auction, where it appears most goat buyers go to buy goats. He is a kind man who agreed to let us keep the goats there until the goat auction next Monday at 7:00 PM. All he asked was that we provide a bag of feed and two bales of hay.

Since all we have is round bales, DH drove to town yesterday and bought two compressed bales of alfalfa hay, which is what the goats have been eating.  

Bay has that awesome livestock trailer, so they are bringing that along and we will be loading all 16 goats. The auction is not too far south. So it won’t be too long a ride for the goats.

According to the auction owner, we should be able to get somewhere in the ballpark of the prices I was asking in the CraigsList ad I posted recently. Of course it will depend on who is at the auction and what they are willing to pay for the goats we are selling.  Please pray that all goes well, and I am able to send the kids a nice payment for the goats.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Devonviolet said:


> This morning, @Baymule and I and our wonderful husbands are heading to Joe’s place, to pick up the goats and take them to auction. After one possible sale fell through, and no other interest, we feel that this is the best for all involved - especially the goats, since there is no LGD there to protect them from the multitude of coyotes in the area.
> 
> I spoke with the owner of the local auction, where it appears most goat buyers go to buy goats. He is a kind man who agreed to let us keep the goats there until the goat auction next Monday at 7:00 PM. All he asked was that we provide a bag of feed and two bales of hay.
> 
> Since all we have is round bales, DH drove to town yesterday and bought two compressed bales of alfalfa hay, which is what the goats have been eating.
> 
> Bay has that awesome livestock trailer, so they are bringing that along and we will be loading all 16 goats. The auction is not too far south. So it won’t be too long a ride for the goats.
> 
> According to the auction owner, we should be able to get somewhere in the ballpark of the prices I was asking in the CraigsList ad I posted recently. Of course it will depend on who is at the auction and what they are willing to pay for the goats we are selling.  Please pray that all goes well, and I am able to send the kids a nice payment for the goats.



That certainly  sounds like the smartest solution all the way around for the goats safety  as well as you guys having to travel to feed them....let alone that some are still pregnant....great idea ladies !   It really breaks my heart that no one from BYH could step up and figure out a way to purchase Joes prized goats and give them a safe home... 
The four of you have done joe and his family a great service by helping them with everything,..... you have gone above and beyond friendship...... Mel and I  say thank you  it is a honor  knowing  people like you


----------



## RollingAcres

SonOfALateStarter said:


> View attachment 59060 Thank you all for your kind words! Dad will indeed be missed by so many who loved him for who he was. Brandy and I really appreciate all the help and kind words we have received and they will not be forgotten.


@SonOfALateStarter , sorry for you loss. 
Just saw that you joined BYH, glad you did. We hope to hear updates on little Elf from time to time.


----------



## RollingAcres

LatestartersDaughter said:


> We finally got my dad's ashes today. Took the coroner forever to sign off. We didn't originally plan to but I ended up writing an obituary. If you would like to read it here is the link: http://www.forestparkfh.com/obituary/joseph-brady.


Lovely tribute to your dad!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well we had a good, ole Goat rodeo at Joe's place . Joey was there to greet us and he sure carried his weight, chasing goats!  Those goats did not want to go in that trailer!  

BJ & I pretty much had to stand & watch. Me because of my foot and BJ because of recent surgery.

The goats are loaded in 2 pens, at the auction, and Bay & my DH just finished watering & feeding them.

Once everything is loaded in the truck, we are going out to breakfast. I think we earned it!  Actually, I would be happy with. Hot cup of strong, black coffee!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Devonviolet said:


> Well we had a good, ole Goat rodeo at Joe's place . Joey was there to greet us and he sure carried his weight, chasing goats!  Those goats did not want to go in that trailer!
> 
> BJ & I pretty much had to stand & watch. Me because of my foot and BJ because of recent surgery.
> 
> The goats are loaded in 2 pens, at the auction, and Bay & my DH just finished watering & feeding them.
> Once everything is loaded in the truck, we are going out to breakfast. I think we earned it!  Actually, I would be happy with. Hot cup of strong, black coffee!



Have yourself a Texas breakfast...ya all deserve it.....good job , congradulatios


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So the goats are going to auction?


----------



## RollingAcres

Devonviolet said:


> BJ & I pretty much had to stand & watch. Me because of my foot and BJ because of recent surgery.


Did you take videos of the goat rodeo for us to watch?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

frustratedearthmother said:


> So the goats are going to auction?



Yes, thats where they had to take them as they were not sold on CL or any offers made on them


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope somebody is there that wants some really good LaMancha goats - maybe they'll at least keep a few of them together.


----------



## Devonviolet

RollingAcres said:


> Did you take videos of the goat rodeo for us to watch?


Sorry, we were so caught up in the rodeo, It totally slipped my mind.


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

Devonviolet said:


> This morning, @Baymule and I and our wonderful husbands are heading to Joe’s place, to pick up the goats and take them to auction. After one possible sale fell through, and no other interest, we feel that this is the best for all involved - especially the goats, since there is no LGD there to protect them from the multitude of coyotes in the area.
> 
> I spoke with the owner of the local auction, where it appears most goat buyers go to buy goats. He is a kind man who agreed to let us keep the goats there until the goat auction next Monday at 7:00 PM. All he asked was that we provide a bag of feed and two bales of hay.
> 
> Since all we have is round bales, DH drove to town yesterday and bought two compressed bales of alfalfa hay, which is what the goats have been eating.
> 
> Bay has that awesome livestock trailer, so they are bringing that along and we will be loading all 16 goats. The auction is not too far south. So it won’t be too long a ride for the goats.
> 
> According to the auction owner, we should be able to get somewhere in the ballpark of the prices I was asking in the CraigsList ad I posted recently. Of course it will depend on who is at the auction and what they are willing to pay for the goats we are selling.  Please pray that all goes well, and I am able to send the kids a nice payment for the goats.



No words for how thankful we are! Between worrying about the coyotes and the pregnant goats and running out of food Joey and I were really stressing out. I really think our dad would be happy with this and so grateful for the help you've given us! You guys are awesome!!


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Hope somebody is there that wants some really good LaMancha goats - maybe they'll at least keep a few of them together.


Unfortunately, once I got to look at the individuals, I saw a couple or three, that might not sell for much. But, we shall see. 

I'm going to send a blurb to the auctioneer, explaining that they have good bones and allowances might be made for a really sick owner, struggling to care for his goats. The fact is they are healthy, except for needing a good course of Ivomec & a good hoof trimming.


----------



## Devonviolet

LatestartersDaughter said:


> No words for how thankful we are! Between worrying about the coyotes and the pregnant goats and running out of food Joey and I were really stressing out. I really think our dad would be happy with this and so grateful for the help you've given us! You guys are awesome!!


Awww shucks, we were happy to help. And I would do it again in a heartbeat, because it NEEDED doing.  Although, we would have to take a nap first. This really wore us out!    After a nap we could get right back at it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Devonviolet said:


> I'm going to send a blurb to the auctioneer, explaining that they have good bones and allowances might be made for a really sick owner, struggling to care for his goats. The fact is they are healthy, except for needing a good course of Ivomec & a good hoof trimming.


That sounds like a good idea - hope it helps!


----------



## Bruce

You got home OK @LatestartersDaughter?


----------



## Bruce

Sumi said:


> go to this site and do a search for a suitable image, or something as close as possible to what you have in mind: https://www.stockunlimited.com/


I see only 2 flying pigs on that site (with a search)










I found lots by Googling Flying Pig and looking at images, don't know how many are free to use. I did go to one site and under pricing chose "0" (hopefully that means free??):
https://www.dreamstime.com/search.p..._clc=y&s_clm=y&s_rsf=0&s_rst=7&sortcriteria=2


----------



## Carla D

Bruce said:


> I see only 2 flying pigs on that site (with a search)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found lots by Googling Flying Pig and looking at images, don't know how many are free to use. I did go to one site and under pricing chose "0" (hopefully that means free??):
> https://www.dreamstime.com/search.php?securitycheck=80da324c00ed53401fd8da7a8ad7e965&srh_field=flying pig&lastsearchvalue=flying pig&s_all=n&s_ph=n&s_il=y&s_video=n&s_audio=n&s_ad=n&s_sl0=y&s_rf=y&s_ed=y&s_orp=y&s_orl=y&s_ors=y&s_orw=y&s_clc=y&s_clm=y&s_rsf=0&s_rst=7&sortcriteria=2


I’d seen the bottom one as well. I think it’s cute as heck.
I haven’t quite figured out the joke about flying pigs in Latestarter’s journal yet. But I do know all about things that will get done when pigs fly, they don’t get done.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I personally  like the side view pig flying. ...he looks happy and like he is moving on with a smile


----------



## Baymule

We had a fun day. We couldn't get the truck off the driveway because of mud. Rounding up goats is a lot like herding cats,  especially goats that don't know these strange people who are pointing them in the direction of a BIG RED THING that is almost sure to EAT GOATS. Solution? RUN!!  Run in 47 different directions. I realize there were only 16 goats, but you weren't there, so believe me when I say they ran in 47 different directions. I am truly amazed that they didn't sprout wings and FLY like Joe's pig that he didn't get to eat. 

We were dealing with heavy bred does, we sure didn't want to scare them or hurt them, so we cobbled together a small pen to walk them into, but obviously they didn't get the memo and they ran like a bat out of He!! with it's tail on fire. We finally got them in the small pen, we made a run to the trailer with a cow panel (gosh I love cow panels) and one by one, they decided that the cow panel space was vastly much more better than these 3 goony people walking towards them, and we were able to corner them up and into the trailer. Joey had to lift several in the trailer. And the babies? They hopped in the trailer like it was FUN and a BIG ADVENTURE. 

When we got there, they had already caught several and had them clipped to the fence. That was a big help, the rest of the goats were not interested.  RJ and 2 wethers were in a pen, so maybe there were 10 goats running in 47 different directions.   We cornered RJ and the 2 wethers up, Joey grabbed collars and we snapped lead ropes on. RJ was a bad boy and butted Joey for giggles and grins on the way to the trailer. Joey was not a happy camper, getting his butt, butted. 

@SonOfALateStarter you might be interested in knowing that when we got to the auction barn, I walked RJ to a pen with DV's husband opening gates for me. RJ got a little feisty and I trash talked him every step of the way. I was in NO MOOD to take crap off a bully buck. It must have worked, he straightened right up and only threatened to butt me. I threatened to stomp him if he did.  I know he understood every word, there was a whole lot of words I won't repeat here. 

The does were easy to unload, I snapped a lead rope on one and lead her to a pen and tied her up. DV and my husband coaxed the rest out, slowly, unsure, they eased down the pipe fence aisles. As they moved forward, BJ walked behind them, closing gates. 

For some reason, known only to the owner of the place, there was a very low pipe across the walkway we used. DV's husband walked right in to it and slammed his head. The words of LOW CIELING rang out, my husband cautioned me against slamming my head into the low hanging pipe and durned if he didn't walk into it! At breakfast, our husbands compared bumps, I told DV that we married a couple of knotheads. 

For all our fumbling, we got the goats unloaded, safely into large pens, watered, fed and given hay. 

What a relief to have the goats in a safe place until the sale. DV was beside herself, worried over them and worried that coyotes would find them and go on a killing spree. Since Joe mentioned coyotes at the back of his pasture, frequently, it wouldn't have taken long. 

Joey, thank you so very much for staying and helping to load up the goats. I know you miss your family and were ready to go home. Thank you for the extra time it took to get them loaded. We couldn't have done it without you. I hope you have a safe trip back home.


----------



## Baymule

I found this one, don't know if we can use it or not.





https://funnygifsbox.com/20-cute-cartoon-flying-pig-emoji-gifs-to-download





I don't know if we could use these. If not, the ones @Bruce posted are cute.


----------



## Baymule

Carla D said:


> I’d seen the bottom one as well. I think it’s cute as heck.
> I haven’t quite figured out the joke about flying pigs in Latestarter’s journal yet. But I do know all about things that will get done when pigs fly, they don’t get done.


Keep reading his journal, you'll find it. And you will laugh your ham hocks off when you read that story!


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

Baymule said:


> We had a fun day. We couldn't get the truck off the driveway because of mud. Rounding up goats is a lot like herding cats,  especially goats that don't know these strange people who are pointing them in the direction of a BIG RED THING that is almost sure to EAT GOATS. Solution? RUN!!  Run in 47 different directions. I realize there were only 16 goats, but you weren't there, so believe me when I say they ran in 47 different directions. I am truly amazed that they didn't sprout wings and FLY like Joe's pig that he didn't get to eat.
> 
> We were dealing with heavy bred does, we sure didn't want to scare them or hurt them, so we cobbled together a small pen to walk them into, but obviously they didn't get the memo and they ran like a bat out of He!! with it's tail on fire. We finally got them in the small pen, we made a run to the trailer with a cow panel (gosh I love cow panels) and one by one, they decided that the cow panel space was vastly much more better than these 3 goony people walking towards them, and we were able to corner them up and into the trailer. Joey had to lift several in the trailer. And the babies? They hopped in the trailer like it was FUN and a BIG ADVENTURE.
> 
> When we got there, they had already caught several and had them clipped to the fence. That was a big help, the rest of the goats were not interested.  RJ and 2 wethers were in a pen, so maybe there were 10 goats running in 47 different directions.   We cornered RJ and the 2 wethers up, Joey grabbed collars and we snapped lead ropes on. RJ was a bad boy and butted Joey for giggles and grins on the way to the trailer. Joey was not a happy camper, getting his butt, butted.
> 
> @SonOfALateStarter you might be interested in knowing that when we got to the auction barn, I walked RJ to a pen with DV's husband opening gates for me. RJ got a little feisty and I trash talked him every step of the way. I was in NO MOOD to take crap off a bully buck. It must have worked, he straightened right up and only threatened to butt me. I threatened to stomp him if he did.  I know he understood every word, there was a whole lot of words I won't repeat here.
> 
> The does were easy to unload, I snapped a lead rope on one and lead her to a pen and tied her up. DV and my husband coaxed the rest out, slowly, unsure, they eased down the pipe fence aisles. As they moved forward, BJ walked behind them, closing gates.
> 
> For some reason, known only to the owner of the place, there was a very low pipe across the walkway we used. DV's husband walked right in to it and slammed his head. The words of LOW CIELING rang out, my husband cautioned me against slamming my head into the low hanging pipe and durned if he didn't walk into it! At breakfast, our husbands compared bumps, I told DV that we married a couple of knotheads.
> 
> For all our fumbling, we got the goats unloaded, safely into large pens, watered, fed and given hay.
> 
> What a relief to have the goats in a safe place until the sale. DV was beside herself, worried over them and worried that coyotes would find them and go on a killing spree. Since Joe mentioned coyotes at the back of his pasture, frequently, it wouldn't have taken long.
> 
> Joey, thank you so very much for staying and helping to load up the goats. I know you miss your family and were ready to go home. Thank you for the extra time it took to get them loaded. We couldn't have done it without you. I hope you have a safe trip back home.



Thank you so much for your help! I'm glad you out RJ in his place, he can be a butthead when he wants. I wish you got some video of RJ butting Joey!


----------



## LatestartersDaughter

Bruce said:


> You got home OK @LatestartersDaughter?



It took forever, but I made it home ok. I was so happy to see my dog!


----------



## Carla D

It does sound like quite a day. Humor, laughs, sadness, and hard work. I so wish someone could have bought the entire herd, including RJ and the two wethers. I couldn’t even have paid $75-100 for each one. I sure would of hated putting any goat through such a long trailer ride as well. Much less some babies and pregnant does. I think I would have loved RJ instantly, or after he had a good soapy shower. He has character, attitude, and quirks. He would have fit in our farm really well. I’m so hoping that someone will see their fine qualities and provide them with a fabulous home as a whole herd or in a couple of respectable size herds. I will be heartbroken if they are all split up, eaten, or receive less than Joe’s standard of love and care.

I’ve been thinking about him a lot these last couple of days. I miss his comments, posts, and encouragement. I also wonder how he would of dealt with some of the things I’ve been experiencing and working through. But, he has now finally retired. I hope he has many amazing times of fishing, lost family, and do the things he would have liked doing in his retirement. I hope when people die they get to go on as they once did at their highest point of their lives, painfree, younger, at peace, and get to do the things they never quite got the chance to do or do enough of.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Baymule. .. so when are you getting goats ?


----------



## Carla D

Here a many different images, many are GIFs. Maybe a couple of different ones would be nice to have.


----------



## Devonviolet

Carla D said:


> I think I would have loved RJ instantly, or after he had a good soapy shower.


YEAH!!!  He will need much more than a soapy shower!  Try X10!   That boy reeks!!!    I never touched the boy, and neither did DH, but when we got in our truck, I swore I could smell him like he was in the truck with us!    UGH!!!


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Baymule. .. so when are you getting goats ?



The reason we have sheep is because they ARE NOT GOATS!


----------



## Devonviolet

WOW! When it comes to the flying pig icon, it’s hard to pick.  I guess @Nifty and @Sumi will have to determine which options can be used, and then do a survey, to pick the favorite one.  (Can I vote on all of them???)


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Baymule ....... baaaaaa, not as much fun as chasing goats


----------



## Sumi

Devonviolet said:


> WOW! When it comes to the flying pig icon, it’s hard to pick.  I guess @Nifty and @Sumi will have to determine which options can be used, and then do a survey, to pick the favorite one.  (Can I vote on all of them???)


I sent Rob an email and he'll probably check in and see what you guys found and like. He said if needed, we can get a designer to make one for us too  

So keep the ideas coming and let us know which ones you all like best!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> The reason we have sheep is because they ARE NOT GOATS!





B&B Happy goats said:


> @Baymule ....... baaaaaa, not as much fun as chasing goats


       X2


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Keep reading his journal, you'll find it. And you will laugh your ham hocks off when you read that story!


Yep @Carla D, you gotta read it for yourself. No way we are going to spoil it for you.



B&B Happy goats said:


> @Baymule. .. so when are you getting goats ?


I think she just passed up her opportunity.


----------



## goatgurl

@Bruce, i'm gonna spoil it for @Carla D, it's time to tell the rest of the story...  couple of years ago joe came up from texas to buy some goats and when he learned that I had an extra pig he wanted to buy her too.  the boy loved him some pork chops.  nice old spot/large black gal that probably weighed close to 200#.  he told me he had a trailer that he was bringing that had 4 ft. sides on it plus his back of the truck goat hauler that he had built for the 3 goats.  I said "joe that pig will jump out of that trailer" and he said oh no way, I argued and said yes way and finally talked him into putting a cattle panel over the top which he did except he left about 2 ft. in the back open because the panel was a little to short.  i'm like, joe I've got panels we can cut or some woven wire to cover the back but he's like no, no it'll be fine.  soooo  we load the goats and then load the pig.  miss pig was raising heck in the trailer but he was ready to get on the road so down the driveway and away he goes. in less than 5 minutes my phone rang and it was joe.  said as he crossed the Oklahoma line he saw the pig stick her snout up over the tailgate of the trailer and the next thing he knew she had cleared the back of the trailer, did a tuck and roll and headed for the woods.  I never said I told you so but must have thought of it a hundred times.  miss pig has since been seen on trail cameras in the area, less than a mile from my house but has never been captured or to my knowledge has she been killed.  last pictures of showed her with a litter of pigs.  i called him and told him his sow had piggies now we just had to capture them.  as you can tell, to this day we have never let him live it down.  I have to give him credit, he did come on BYH and tell everyone about his flying pig.  and that is the rest of the story....


----------



## Bruce

NO!!!!!! She'll get there, the journey is half the fun!

Even his kids said he was a stubborn man


----------



## Mike CHS

I never saw Joe's stubborn nature as a negative since Navy Chief's almost have to be stubborn in order to do their jobs.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I never saw Joe's stubborn nature as a negative since Navy Chief's almost have to be stubborn in order to do their jobs.


Yeah, but he was stubborn in the most hilarious ways!


----------



## goatgurl

stump headed as my old mama would say.  and yes mike I have known a lot of ex military that were stumpheaded, lol.


----------



## Carla D

goatgurl said:


> @Bruce, i'm gonna spoil it for @Carla D, it's time to tell the rest of the story...  couple of years ago joe came up from texas to buy some goats and when he learned that I had an extra pig he wanted to buy her too.  the boy loved him some pork chops.  nice old spot/large black gal that probably weighed close to 200#.  he told me he had a trailer that he was bringing that had 4 ft. sides on it plus his back of the truck goat hauler that he had built for the 3 goats.  I said "joe that pig will jump out of that trailer" and he said oh no way, I argued and said yes way and finally talked him into putting a cattle panel over the top which he did except he left about 2 ft. in the back open because the panel was a little to short.  i'm like, joe I've got panels we can cut or some woven wire to cover the back but he's like no, no it'll be fine.  soooo  we load the goats and then load the pig.  miss pig was raising heck in the trailer but he was ready to get on the road so down the driveway and away he goes. in less than 5 minutes my phone rang and it was joe.  said as he crossed the Oklahoma line he saw the pig stick her snout up over the tailgate of the trailer and the next thing he knew she had cleared the back of the trailer, did a tuck and roll and headed for the woods.  I never said I told you so but must have thought of it a hundred times.  miss pig has since been seen on trail cameras in the area, less than a mile from my house but has never been captured or to my knowledge has she been killed.  last pictures of showed her with a litter of pigs.  i called him and told him his sow had piggies now we just had to capture them.  as you can tell, to this day we have never let him live it down.  I have to give him credit, he did come on BYH and tell everyone about his flying pig.  and that is the rest of the story....


That is an awesome story to tell. Now I’m going to most definitely read his entire journal. Joe had such a way with words and flare for details, embellished or not. I can’t wait to see how he captured that event with his own words. I guess, pigs do fly. Not only was he great in the wisdom, encouragement, advice, and story department, he had a really big knack for bringing up some very interesting and thought provoking topics. In the first 72 pages he brought up a couple of them. He and a whole slew of other people have some very insightful and curious angles to some deep yet mundane topics. It incredible.


----------



## Devonviolet

I was in contact with the auctioneer, and he asked for a description, with details for each animal, to help them sell. So, I did that last eveneing, with a photo of each animal.  He said he was going to post that in his ad for Monday’s auction. So, hopefully that will help bring a good price for Brandy and Joey. 

I was in contact, with someone who is interested in buying some of these goats, and she is planning to go the the auction on Monday night, so it’s looking good for, hopefully selling them all.


----------



## babsbag

@Devonviolet I make a goat milk soap with coffee and coffee grounds added to it. I call it "odor off" but it is really "buck off". I made it the first time specifically to remove buck cologne and it really does work. It also works in the kitchen for removing odors from your hands and as a general scrubby type "gardeners" soap.


----------



## Baymule

babsbag said:


> @Devonviolet I make a goat milk soap with coffee and coffee grounds added to it. I call it "odor off" but it is really "buck off". I made it the first time specifically to remove buck cologne and it really does work. It also works in the kitchen for removing odors from your hands and as a general scrubby type "gardeners" soap.


I could have used some of that yesterday! LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> @Devonviolet I make a goat milk soap with coffee and coffee grounds added to it. I call it "odor off" but it is really "buck off". I made it the first time specifically to remove buck cologne and it really does work. It also works in the kitchen for removing odors from your hands and as a general scrubby type "gardeners" soap.


Oooh! That sounds cool!  Might you share your recipe in a PM some time?  No hurry though.  I’m still not on my feet long enough to be making soap and stuff.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> Oooh! That sounds cool!  Might you share your recipe in a PM some time?  No hurry though.  I’m still not on my feet long enough to be making soap and stuff.


I don't keep a buck, but this IS a farm! Put me down for a bar of that stuff. We'll get it when we come buy kiefer from you!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Carla D said:


> View attachment 59155 View attachment 59156 View attachment 59159 View attachment 59160 View attachment 59161 View attachment 59162 View attachment 59163 View attachment 59164 Here a many different images, many are GIFs. Maybe a couple of different ones would be nice to have.


I love the top right one! It's small, simple and looks perfect for making into an emoji. Our taller emoji's like the bunny are 0.4 on my screen and the top right piggy is 0.8 on my screen so he just needs a 50% reduction in size to fit. He also looks like a vector image which doesn't lose quality when scaled up or down.


----------



## Devonviolet

Carla D said:


> View attachment 59155 View attachment 59156 View attachment 59159 View attachment 59160 View attachment 59161 View attachment 59162 View attachment 59163 View attachment 59164 Here a many different images, many are GIFs. Maybe a couple of different ones would be nice to have.


Of all of these emoji’s my favorite is the top right, but since it is in the form of an image within a square, can it still be made/used as an emoji?  I don’t know a lot about it. If that can’t be used I also really like the one that is top left on that list. Both of them are really cute.


----------



## farmerjan

Too bad there isn't one that has a pig "flying over a fence" along the idea of the cow jumping over the moon????  That would fit it to a T.....


----------



## misfitmorgan

Devonviolet said:


> Of all of these emoji’s my favorite is the top right, but since it is in the form of an image within a square, can it still be made/used as an emoji?  I don’t know a lot about it. If that can’t be used I also really like the one that is top left on that list. Both of them are really cute.



I can pull it off the square if needed. Just have to get the timing right to get the gif frames then save it back into a gif...which i have not done gifs before, sure i could look up the rules for it though. I worked for a clothing company as a graphic designer and 2D/3D modeler before i started working in aviation...as a structures engineer aka pretty much the exact same thing i did in the clothing business. THe shorter way to say it is...i know a little about graphics.


----------



## Bruce

Carla D said:


> He and a whole slew of other people have some very insightful and curious angles to some deep yet mundane topics. It incredible.


That is one reason his journal is so long. He never minded (as most of us don't) people going off on tangents in his journal. Lots of fun and interesting topics and information in these BYH journals.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> That is one reason his journal is so long. He never minded (as most of us don't) people going off on tangents in his journal. Lots of fun and interesting topics and information in these BYH journals.


Isn’t THAT the truth! I have learned so much from the tangents, on threads and hijacked threads, here on BYH!


----------



## Nifty

Thanks for the ideas and suggestions on the emoticon. If we can't find one we like (or that we can't buy or use legally), the with enough description I can work with an artist / designer to create one... I just need a LOT of details.


----------



## Baymule

Nifty said:


> Thanks for the ideas and suggestions on the emoticon. If we can't find one we like (or that we can't buy or use legally), the with enough description I can work with an artist / designer to create one... I just need a LOT of details.


We really appreciate this. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Mini Horses

Devonviolet said:


> Oooh! That sounds cool! Might you share your recipe in a PM some time? No hurry though. I’m still not on my feet long enough to be making soap and stuff.



Me, too --- please?    I have goats and bucks who stink.  PLUS I make goat soap already.  Haven't "bought" soap in years.   Coffee grounds are great in a frig to absorb odors.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> Me, too --- please?    I have goats and bucks who stink.  PLUS I make goat soap already.  Haven't "bought" soap in years.   Coffee grounds are great in a frig to absorb odors.




Please add me to the list.....our boys get their nasty going.....ughhhh


----------



## Carla D

Seriously? Once a buck puts on his scent of cologne for the ladies he’s always going to stink? They don’t miraculously get freshened up at least once a year? Could a person even give their odiferous buck a soapy shower or ten if needed? I might have to consider calling 1-888-buk-rent.


----------



## Bruce

Could be worse, they could be splashing on Axe!


----------



## Devonviolet

Either way they both STINK!!!    At least the Axe eventually washes off! But, for the life of me, I can’t imagine how a woman can think it is appealing.  That buck smell can only be appealing to a doe, and IT can’t be washed off!


----------



## babsbag

The soap is really easy. If you already make soap just use your normal recipe and substitute about 1/4 of your liquid with coffee and to a 4 pound batch of soap I add 2-3 T of fresh coffee grounds.  I am a real basic soap maker, I use Olive oil, coconut oil, and palm oil, nothing fancy.

There is another product on the market that removes buck cologne from hands and it is called Good Clean Mud.  I have made my version of that too.


----------



## Baymule

Could you use rendered hog lard for making soap? I got a feeling @Devonviolet is going to want all my hog fat......


----------



## Devonviolet

I have yet to make soap. So I don’t know about using hog lard. However, I am planning to make goat milk soap when I get around to it.  

There is a lady, at farmer’s market who sells goat milk soap (which is why I haven’t bothered until now), and she said she uses olive oil, coconut oil and goat milk, for the base. I was planning to do the same. 

My plan is to not make soap bars, but rather liquid soap. However, I could also make the coffee soap and I don’t think I would be really competing with her market share - which I don’t want to do.


----------



## babsbag

@Devonviolet  Liquid soap is a whole other world. Let me look for my directions for liquid soap and send them to you. 

@Baymule yes, you can use rendered lard for soap.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, we went to auction with all of Joe’s goats last night.

The auction was supposed to start at 7:00 PM, so we got there at a little after 6:00, so I could answer anyone’s questions about the goats.  As I walked toward the goats I saw a lady standing by one of the pens, which I realized had Dot in it.  Then, I realized there were two beautiful little boy kids in there with her. One was chocolate, with white markings and one was black with white markings.

The lady standing there introduced herself as Deb, “The Crazy Goat Lady”. She said that when she got there around 4:00 the kids had already been born.

Dot was cleaning them up, but both kids were just standing there. So, I went into the pen and tried to get them to drink some colostrum.  Her teats were dirty, so I had DH get some water, to clean them with. When he brought a small bucket with about a gallon of water, Dot drank it dry, so he got more.  Once I cleaned her up, I started trying to get the little ones to drink, to no avail.

A man, who came to buy one of our goats was standing there, so I asked for his help. I pried the smallest (black) one’s mouth open and he squirted colostrum. We at least got a little in him. No success with the chocolate one either, but he seemed to be rooting for milk, so I didn’t worry about him so much.

Dot is such a good mother!  As she cleaned her babies, she started pushing them toward the back milk fountain, so I stopped worrying so much.

The one thing that worried me was that I didn’t have any betadine, to dip their umbilical cords. So I decided I would make sure the buyer knew they still needed to be dipped.

I was told the goats would be auctioned at 7:00. Well, that couldn’t have been further from the truth! They started off auctioning fertile chicken eggs. Most went for about $2.00 per dozen.  Then it was on to farm tools, tires, farm art, children’s toys, kitchen knives, etc. Then, live chickens, LOTS of chickens!!!  Then rabbits and ducks.  Then, finally around 8:15 the first farm animal came through - a bred alpaca.  Then lots of black steer and cows. LOTS of them!!!  Then pigs - starting small and getting bigger.  Although, I don’t think the biggest one came close to @Baymule’s Wilber.  It was maybe a 500 pound sow.

Then, finally the first goat came through around 9:00. FINALLY!!!  I thought they were NEVER going to get to the goats!!  It was one of ours. One by one, they filed through, some got more than others, but I lost count and $$ amounts. The auctioneer went up then down with the price, as people did or did not bid.

I finally got the check at 10:15 and in the end, we got more than I had hoped for, after they took their commission out. I texted Joey and he was happy with the outcome. We actually got more than I had offered on CraigsList after a 25% discount for taking the whole herd.

DH and I were totally exhausted.  I had worn my waking boot, as I knew the ground was uneven, and would be hard to navigate as I continue to heal from my foot surgery. By the end of the night, my foot was all swollen.

I was able to chat with the lady who bought Dot, and was assured that she would betadine the kid’s umbilicle cords and she would make sure they got their colostrum. I think she said she was planning to bottle feedd them anyway.  I am confident that Dot and her little boys went to a great home.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear that it went well!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So happy it went better than expected as far as the money part and that joey and Brandy can get somerhing to help them with expences.
But you , our dear friend need to rest now and take care of yourself....we can't  afford you to be sick or hurting that foot again...thank you and your husband for going  above and beyond to help Latestarter  get some peace knowing all his animals now have homes...i do believe  he is smiling down on the kids and you and DH thinking ...good job


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm glad the auction went well.  I know that is a big worry off of your mind.  God bless you for all that you have done for the family.


----------



## Baymule

I am so glad that it went well. We sure wanted to come, but with a 2 year old and 4 year old, it would have been a miserable experience! They were knocked out at 8:30, snug in their beds. LOL How awesome that Dot and her brand new babies went to a good home. I know it was tugging your heart strings to see them sold, DV you did your best and went over and beyond, you are a TRUE friend. Big hugs. Keep that foot up today!


----------



## Ridgetop

So good to hear that the goats went for more than expected.  Glad that Dot's kids are ok, too.  It was the best of a sad situation, so I am glad that Latestarter's children don't have the worry about the animals anymore.  I am particularly glad that you and your DH don't have to drive so far to care for the goats, or the worry of them being there alone without Mel to protect them.

However, I _am_ worried about you and your foot.  You need to keep your foot up for a couple days, ice it down, and rest.  You don't need any more health problems.  Aren't your does due to start kidding too? 

It is still hard to believe that this happened.  The postings all seem so quiet without him.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Ridgetop said:


> However, I _am_ worried about you and your foot. You need to keep your foot up for a couple days, ice it down, and rest. You don't need any more health problems.


x2


----------



## Bruce

Thank you Devon and DH for all you have done.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Thank you Devon and DH for all you have done.


You’re so welcome, Bruce!  And thank you, to all our BYH famiy and all the wonderful support and encouragement (especially @LatestartersDaughter and @SonOfALateStarter), through this whole process.  I would have done it one way or the other. But, it sure does make it easier when one knows it is appreciated.


----------



## farmerjan

Sad to have the end of Joe's dreams, but it had to be.  I admire that you did so much in the name of friendship and decency.  I do hope that now you can take a break, get your foot back on the healing path.  Glad too for the financial plus for both @LatestartersDaughter  and @SonOfALateStarter .


----------



## Ridgetop

Immediate worries over for now.  The property sale etc. can be taken care of as Joe's kids feel up to dealing with financial matters.  God bless them and Joe.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

These pics were scrolling on the home page. I recognized Mel immediately. I wanted to share the post so that the pics could be seen again. I then realized that LS’ journal is locked. Either way, I took a screen shot to share here.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @Wehner Homestead,  it was good to see the flashback photos, showing Mel with the goats.


----------



## Mini Horses

It is wonderful that @Devonviolet, & DH were able to help throughout. It is what LS wanted.  Many of us would have but, most of us do not live anywhere near.  Joe had so many forum friends!   I, too, miss the posts from LS. 

Good news that the goats sold well.  I'm hoping that beyond Dot & her twins, the others found loving homes.   Most of us know the feeling of dispersing.   Oh, we sell the boys quite often for freezer camp but, the does  -- well, they need a good milking home, that's their job & they did it well.   It is sad they could not remain as a group.   For some BYHrs who would have/could have gotten them, the trip was prohibitive.  This was the best option.  I'm sure LS is ok with it.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Nifty

Ok, some great news...

We have some first-drafts for a new smilie / emoticon in remembrance of Joe and other members that pass on.

Let me know what you think:



 


 

Do y'all like the first or 2nd one best

(my vote is definitely 1st)


----------



## Nifty

Any feedback on look, animation speed, etc., would be great... 

... or just say "GET #1 loaded up!!!"


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Get #1 loaded up.......please


----------



## Rammy

Nifty said:


> Ok, some great news...
> 
> We have some first-drafts for a new smilie / emoticon in remembrance of Joe and other members that pass on.
> 
> Let me know what you think:
> 
> View attachment 60988
> 
> 
> View attachment 60989
> 
> Do y'all like the first or 2nd one best
> 
> (my vote is definitely 1st)


Love it! That's Perfect . Get  #1 upoaded now !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Definitely #1....it's a classic......


----------



## Baymule

When pigs fly..….and Joe found out that going 60 MPH down a highway greatly aided the uplift of a pudgy piggy that flew away. Yup, get #1 uploaded!

@Nifty, thank you for all that you do for us. I deeply appreciate you and your hard work.


----------



## Hens and Roos

#1 uploaded works for me


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> @Nifty, thank you for all that you do for us. I deeply appreciate you and your hard work.



I second that sentiment.


----------



## Mike CHS

Thanks Nifty!!!  #1 works for me also.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yup!  I’m going with the crowd.  #1 is definitely my favorite! 

And I thank you, for a great job, as well, @Nifty.


----------



## Bruce

Nifty said:


> Ok, some great news...
> 
> We have some first-drafts for a new smilie / emoticon in remembrance of Joe and other members that pass on.
> 
> Let me know what you think:
> 
> View attachment 60988
> 
> 
> View attachment 60989
> 
> Do y'all like the first or 2nd one best
> 
> (my vote is definitely 1st)


Hey, no attempts from management to sway the vote! 

I like # 1 as well. It is fitting for the situation where first the pig was standing in the back of the truck and then she was flying away.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Nifty

Bruce said:


> Hey, no attempts from management to sway the vote!


With great power comes great responsibility!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Nifty said:


> With great power comes great responsibility!!!!


----------



## Rammy

Nifty said:


> With great power comes great responsibility!!!!


Spiderman? Good one!


----------



## Nifty

Ok everyone... say hello to the new emoticon! "FlyPig"



BBCODE:


		Code:
	

:flypig


----------



## Devonviolet

Here’s to you, and your flying pig, Joe!!! ​
  ​


----------



## Rammy

May your pig fly high....


----------



## Baymule

And just like the other flying pig, this one will never make bacon or sausage. LOL


----------



## Rammy

I would of loved to see the look on Joe's face when  that pig went flying out of the truck, do a roll, and take off into the woods.  Priceless!


----------



## BunnyGirl

My dad @Nifty just showed  to me! I love it!


----------



## Baymule

What was priceless about Joe was that when he did something incredibly dumb, he’d tell us all about it. Like wearing shorts to mow a patch of Virginia Creeper and The resulting rash, whelps, blisters and insane itching. What was he thinking? 

Or mowing under low hanging cedar branches and the needles going down the back of his pants...... he made it no secret that he never wore underwear. That one gave him a serious case of the red a$$ for sure! 

Oh Joe, I miss your shenanigans!


----------



## Rammy

Me, too. Im going to miss the fun we had teasing him about our "engagement" and "marraige". He was such a good sport about it.


----------



## GLENMAR

oh no


----------



## Bunnylady

GLENMAR said:


> oh no



You just found out? I think it hit us all like a ton of bricks.


----------



## GLENMAR

yes. Not on here much anymore. I just check in every once in a while.


----------



## Baymule

GLENMAR said:


> oh no


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> What was priceless about Joe was that when he did something incredibly dumb, he’d tell us all about it.


Yep. We could laugh and learn from his trials and tribulations. I think his willingness to show life as it is leads the rest of us to do the same. I doubt I'll ever be transporting a pig but if I do you can be darn sure the will be no openings big enough for more than a foot or a snout. And like Joe, that isn't something I would have thought about without his experience and the telling of it here.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Here is to you @Latestarter!    You were the one that got me hooked on BYH.


----------



## sadieml

I cannot express the depth of my sorrow over this tremendous loss.  Latestarter was my first friend on BYH, as for many others, I'm sure, since he became an official greeter.  He was always quick to respond to any appeal with wit, wisdom, and warmth.  He was a genuine person.  Never did he try to put on a show, but his natural humor made him a showman.  When I first joined BYH, I was in crisis, and spent countless hours sitting-up worrying, and lurking on BYH.  Joe and I would chat on some forum or other.  His move to Texas was an experience we all shared, so many anxious moments.  His first meeting with @Baymule and @Devonviolet and the inevitable friendship they formed.
  I have popped onto the site a few times over the time that I have been inactive, but not at all since about January, hence my surprise at this devastating news.  BYH will not be the same without Latestarter, but even with no internet I shall do my best to keep up with news around here.  You are, all of you, special people who touch my life in so many ways.     Latestarter was unique, his vibrance and love for his herdlife were compelling and true.  He will not be forgotten.
  My friend, you do, I know, rest in God's richest blessings, in His lushest pastures, and you are having a BALL...


----------



## Baymule

sadieml said:


> I cannot express the depth of my sorrow over this tremendous loss.  Latestarter was my first friend on BYH, as for many others, I'm sure, since he became an official greeter.  He was always quick to respond to any appeal with wit, wisdom, and warmth.  He was a genuine person.  Never did he try to put on a show, but his natural humor made him a showman.  When I first joined BYH, I was in crisis, and spent countless hours sitting-up worrying, and lurking on BYH.  Joe and I would chat on some forum or other.  His move to Texas was an experience we all shared, so many anxious moments.  His first meeting with @Baymule and @Devonviolet and the inevitable friendship they formed.
> I have popped onto the site a few times over the time that I have been inactive, but not at all since about January, hence my surprise at this devastating news.  BYH will not be the same without Latestarter, but even with no internet I shall do my best to keep up with news around here.  You are, all of you, special people who touch my life in so many ways.     Latestarter was unique, his vibrance and love for his herdlife were compelling and true.  He will not be forgotten.
> My friend, you do, I know, rest in God's richest blessings, in His lushest pastures, and you are having a BALL...


We had a BYH party here yesterday, actually we called it a Poop Party, because I taught @Devonviolet and @Ridgetop how to look at fecal samples under the microscope. Ridgetop was sad at not being able to meet Joe in person, but he was with us in spirit. We spent some time remembering Joe and chuckling over his antics. He lived closest to Devonviolet and they visited often. @sadieml we chose the emoji  for Joe to commemorate the time Joe bought a pig from @goatgurl and it flew out the back of his trailer going 60 MPH down the highway. When pigs fly.....


----------



## sadieml

LOL...Only Joe!!!

(It makes me miss him more!)
*crying& laughing*


----------



## Bruce

Yep, and he had pretty carefully escape proofed the back of the truck, never imagined a big hog could get out that small space up top in the back. Miss ya Joe.


----------



## Farmer Connie

I miss you Joe. Thank you for your help & kindness.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Wow....I just read through....most of these wonderful tributes.  I’m sorry I wasn’t here to ‘meet’ Joe.  He sounds like I would’ve really got a good kick out of him and admired his dedication to his farm...and especially the goats!  So, from me...to all of you, I’m sorry for your loss, but I’m very glad that he had all of you to give him th3 lov3 and friendship that was clearly shown through his journal and the tribute.  BYH is truly a family


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I sure have been thinking about @Latestarter  alot lately  and realized  that it was about this time two years ago that he was starting to get really sick....oh how we all were so worried about him when he wasn't  posting and thought for sure he would recover and rejoin us all on our BYH adventures....so little did we all know at the time...
I can just about imagine  his comments about the virus and having to wear a mask, or the comments on the "election" lol, ....so much has changed in the last two years my friend, but your humor, kindness and memory lives on with those of us whose  life's you have touched with your BYH banter and friendships.....you are truly  missed


----------



## Alaskan

B&B Happy goats said:


> but your humor, kindness and memory lives on


Very much so....  and all the time.


----------



## Baymule

I miss you my friend.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

On this day, Feb 23, 2019, around 9:00pm we lost a great friend and contributor to BYH.  Below, in his journal, you will find a very kind and warm person who we could all relate to.  His willingness to share his success as well as his not so successful, and often very humorous, endeavors warmed the hearts of his readers and friends.  He is greatly missed! 





__





						Latestarter's ramblings/musings/gripes and grumbles.
					

Edit by Staff  It is with great sadness that I announce that last evening our friend, Joe, passed away.    I have begun a tribute to Joe on a new thread.  Tribute to Latestarter  Please go to that post, to add any thoughts or memories about our friend, and do not post anymore, here on...



					www.backyardherds.com
				




(Yes, the flying pig icon relates to one of his endeavors!)


----------



## rachels.haven

Wasn't his emoji the :rainbowflower?


Baymule said:


> :rainbowflower


----------



## B&B Happy goats

rachels.haven said:


> Wasn't his emoji the :rainbowflower?


That was one of the first ideas, then the pig ( jumping out of the back of his truck)  was a funny story that everyone  liked....so began "the flying pig" emoji


----------



## rachels.haven

Oh my goodness, I didn't get to read that adventure.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

rachels.haven said:


> Oh my goodness, I didn't get to read that adventure.


Its worth reading


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

B&B Happy goats said:


> Its worth reading


Yeah I’m reading through it now so sad 😞


----------



## Bruce

It is when you know how the story ends, try to enjoy the ride because Joe was a special guy.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Bruce said:


> It is when you know how the story ends, try to enjoy the ride because Joe was a special guy.


Yeah that’s so sad I read It he seemed sweet does he still have an account on here


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Bruce said:


> It is when you know how the story ends, try to enjoy the ride because Joe was a special guy.


Even though he’s gone did he go on BYH


----------



## Baymule

He moved from Colorado to  Mount Pleasant, Texas, about 1 hour 30 minutes from us. So we got to visit back and forth, also with Devonviolet who lives close to Suplhur Springs. We would all get together for lunch or dinner and visit, it was fun. 

Priefert is Located in Mount Pleasant and one time they had some gates on sale. Joe offered to bring us the gates and I said I'd cook lunch for us. Joe was a good cook on his own, but like anyone who cooks, he enjoyed somebody else's cooking for a change. So he brought the gates, we paid him for them and we had lunch and a great visit. He laid a couple of 2x4's on the truck tailgate to support the gates, then strapped them down. Before he left, he closed the tailgate and the 2x4s were sticking out. He walked right into them and smacked himself in the head. He got a big lump and it hurt. I couldn't help myself, I laughed. That was so JOE! Hahaha



Ffagirl22 said:


> Even though he’s gone did he go on BYH


His journal is still here, @Devonviolet started this thread to honor him and to let everyone know that he was gone. She and her husband lived closer to him than we did, so they cared for his goats and dogs when he was in the hospital. Then they really stepped up and cared for them until his kids could come and settle things. @B&B Happy goats came from Florida to get Mel, Joe's Great Pyrenees/Anatolian Livestock Guard Dog. It was great to meet her, but under sad circumstances. Joe's son took the other dog.   Devonviolet found an auction that would take the goats, we brought our trailer and got the goats loaded and taken to the auction. 

B&B Happy goats had Mel in Florida and loved him dearly, but she realized that he wasn't living his full potential. She and @Mike CHS decided that Mel would be happier on Mike's farm, so she took Mel to Mike and his wife. Mel is supremely happy with Maisy, Mike's Great Pyrenees, and together they watch over the sheep. 

I miss my friend. When pigs fly Joe!


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Baymule said:


> He moved from Colorado to  Mount Pleasant, Texas, about 1 hour 30 minutes from us. So we got to visit back and forth, also with Devonviolet who lives close to Suplhur Springs. We would all get together for lunch or dinner and visit, it was fun.
> 
> Priefert is Located in Mount Pleasant and one time they had some gates on sale. Joe offered to bring us the gates and I said I'd cook lunch for us. Joe was a good cook on his own, but like anyone who cooks, he enjoyed somebody else's cooking for a change. So he brought the gates, we paid him for them and we had lunch and a great visit. He laid a couple of 2x4's on the truck tailgate to support the gates, then strapped them down. Before he left, he closed the tailgate and the 2x4s were sticking out. He walked right into them and smacked himself in the head. He got a big lump and it hurt. I couldn't help myself, I laughed. That was so JOE! Hahaha
> 
> 
> His journal is still here, @Devonviolet started this thread to honor him and to let everyone know that he was gone. She and her husband lived closer to him than we did, so they cared for his goats and dogs when he was in the hospital. Then they really stepped up and cared for them until his kids could come and settle things. @B&B Happy goats came from Florida to get Mel, Joe's Great Pyrenees/Anatolian Livestock Guard Dog. It was great to meet her, but under sad circumstances. Joe's son took the other dog.   Devonviolet found an auction that would take the goats, we brought our trailer and got the goats loaded and taken to the auction.
> 
> B&B Happy goats had Mel in Florida and loved him dearly, but she realized that he wasn't living his full potential. She and @Mike CHS decided that Mel would be happier on Mike's farm, so she took Mel to Mike and his wife. Mel is supremely happy with Maisy, Mike's Great Pyrenees, and together they watch over the sheep.
> 
> I miss my friend. When pigs fly Joe!


Awww this is AWSOME


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> I miss my friend. When pigs fly Joe!



You did a great job of putting a whole lot of history into a couple of paragraphs perfectly.  Joe was a good friend to so many people on here.  There have been so many times when Mel likes to sit right in front of me about 2" away from my face, and just stare.  Every time he does that makes me think about how Joe loved this boy since I know he got that same look.


----------



## Baymule

@Mike CHS I have to tell you a Mel story. BJ and I, Devonviolet and her husband, were invited to Joe's for steaks. We got there, Joe was prepping the steaks for the grill. Naturally we had to go outside to see the latest improvements! Devonviolet and her sweet DH showed up, nobody was in the house, so they came outside to find us. They were laughing. The steaks were on the counter and Mel was in the kitchen-being a VERY good boy! For those of you who have never met Mel personally, he can walk up to the kitchen counter and lay that big head right down on it. Mel had not touched those steaks or if he licked one, he wasn't telling.


----------



## Mike CHS

I remember Joe posting about that and his gift of story telling played well with that one.    When Mel is doing the stare thing, I am sitting on a bucket and he is several inches above me so I'm not sure how he gets down to eye level.

He has only jumped up on me once but with his paws on my shoulders, his head was about a foot and a half above me.


----------



## Mini Horses

There's a TV ad about some meds --- anyway, there is in it a flying pig!   Everytime I see it, I think of Latestarter...with good memories and sadness that he isn't still around.


----------



## Devonviolet

DH and I think of Joe often, and we miss him terribly!  He was always quick to jump in and help others, but just hated asking for help for himself. I felt honored when he called me from the hospital and asked us to feed his animals.

A few days before he died, he was sure he would be going home. So, we were shocked when his son (who had flown in from out West) called and said he was in ICU and not expected to live.

I can’t say it any better than @Baymule!


Baymule said:


> I miss my friend. When pigs fly Joe!



I will never forget the day we took the goats to auction! What a circus they had rounding them up to get them in the trailer!!! I couldn’t help because I was recovering from foot surgery. But perseverance paid off and the last one eventually got loaded.
The auction wasn’t until the next evening. We got there early because I wanted to check on them. One of the girls had JUST delivered twins and I didn’t have any supplies with me. So there I stood in a dirty stall in my post surgical boot using paper towels to dry the babies off. 🤪

Long story short, it all worked out well and we managed to get a nice $$$ amount for Joe’s kids. More than I thought we would get, that’s for sure!! 😊

It was a pleasure meeting Joe’s kids and I’m glad we were able to help them with the animals. 😃


----------



## Devonviolet

The first time we went to visit Joe, at his new farm, we got to meet Mel. We were blown away by how big he was. Here are some photos that I took of Joe with Mel, showing how big that Gentle Giant was!!!

 

One day Joe came over for a visit, and we were making a gate, for our new shelter, in one of the two new back chicken runs. Well, of course, Joe had to help. Here he is, with DH, after they finished installing the new gate. 



That’s our late/beloved turkey hen, Edith in front.   

DH fondly remembers all the times Joe would come, to visit and in his own gentle way make suggestions, for things that we might do differently, to improve the farm.   My favorite was his suggestion to used fermented chicken feed, instead of the dry layer pellets we were using. So, we started making fermented feed, and have always had healthy, strong birds since then.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> His journal is still here


@Ffagirl22 if you haven't found it,  here it is. The story starts earlier on BYC.


----------



## Baymule

Great walk down memory lane @Devonviolet . Thanks for posting those pictures.


----------



## Devonviolet

My absolute favorite memory of Joe, was a about a month before he died. He wasn’t feeling well, but he drove to our house, to bring us some milk, from his goats. He just couldn’t drink it all, and since I was making cheese, he brought it to us.

I remember standing in the front yard, talking with him, and being blown away (again) with how genuinely kind and caring this man was!  There was just such a sweet gentleness about him. When you got to know him, you just couldn’t help but love him.  

And again, as @Baymule said, We love you Joe! When pigs fly Joe!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow, I just came upon this, I had actually gone to his profile last week and noticed it had been a couple years since he was last on. Fly high Latestarter.


----------



## Bruce

It was quite a shock, he is still missed and thought of here and on BYC.


----------



## JACB Dorper

Ah Joe...  

One gets busy with life and living in the real world (must be having fun because the years have clattered on by)...BUT honestly,  I wasn't expecting to find you gone.  

You've always made time for me when I pop in and there on my profile you've dropped me a note...and, and I can't write you a note back my friend, not now--your message has gone unanswered but can you hear me now...as I whisper "I'm fine?" & it echoes because you are not here to hear it.  "I'm fine..." 

Loved your clock with falling numbers as your profile's avatar on BYC...loved our chats.

Never be a goat person, ovines for moi...but it was the dogs and the birds that we both shared love for and for food from our own dirt and attacking our interests...admiring each others successes and laughing despite our failures.

Special man full of greatness he just oozed and shared so willingly...and yes Joe, you did start later than some , but you made up for that with vim & vigour...you hit the floor running.     You had to, making up for lost time...??  Now I know what the rush was about, what the urgency meant...why Mel, why goats, why pigzz can fly...I know why.  I think you knew why time flies when you find what makes you joyful...that ticking clock gobbled up the calendar and some how you knew what none of us want to know.  Time was not your friend...it never is to us mortals.

I do know what heaven is though...heaven is a place where we can explore every inkling we ever thought possible...be it bees, kunekunes, sheep/goats, those birds of a feather, and them partners in crime, our beloved dogs.  We're planning a litter of puppies Joe...it's been over 20 years since our last... Em's gonna have puppies Joe & you'd be so excited for us.

Ah Joe... 

Heel low doggone it...I'm fine...if only not for time...late starter, late for dinner, late to the party, late to say it.

I'm fine, Joe...wish you were here.  The weather's nice, here in Pear-A-Dice...postcard from heaven...


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

It has now been 3 years since we lost our friend.  So much has happened, but I will still read a post from someone and think how LateStarter would have gotten a kick out of it!


----------



## Alaskan

HomeOnTheRange said:


> It has now been 3 years since we lost our friend.  So much has happened, but I will still read a post from someone and think how LateStarter would have gotten a kick out of it!


X2

He had a great sense of humor.


----------



## Bruce

He sure did. He could laugh at himself as easily as laugh with others.


----------



## Baymule

He sure did some funny stuff. Like riding his lawnmower under cedar trees and cedar needles showering down on him and the cedar needles going down the back of his pants. Of course he had to tell us that he didn’t wear underwear and what a surprise his butt got out of that! LOL


----------

